# Battlefield 3 im Test: Ein gelungener Singleplayer-Spaß, trotz diverser Schwächen in der Inszenierung



## JuergenKrauss (24. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 im Test: Ein gelungener Singleplayer-Spaß, trotz diverser Schwächen in der Inszenierung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 im Test: Ein gelungener Singleplayer-Spaß, trotz diverser Schwächen in der Inszenierung


----------



## DeMeP (24. Oktober 2011)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. Oktober 2011)

Singleplayer...........


----------



## Insoma (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja, 87% für eine "Dreingabe" ist sehr ordentlich. Man darf tatsächlich nicht vergessen, dass der Multiplayerpart das Essenzielle an Battlefield 3 ist und da erwarte ich auch mehr als 87%...


----------



## Tobinho2k10 (24. Oktober 2011)

"wenn sich am Ende alles schön zusammenfügt. Dann geh ich mir jetzt mal den Mehrspielerteil anschauen …" ey jürgen--******** DICH!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. Oktober 2011)

erstmal flares freischalten bevor jeder den raketenwerfer hat ;\


----------



## Flo66R6 (24. Oktober 2011)

"Dafür belohnt euch Battlefield 3 aber mit vielen klassenbezogenen Extras und dafür, *dass ihr stets mit nur einer Klasse zockt."*

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man in einer laufenden Partie nicht die Möglichkeit hat die Klasse zu wechseln, oder? Ich kenne diese Mechanik von BF Play4Free und das ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich denke aber das ich den Satz einfach falsch interpretiere.

Ich finde es schade, dass DICE sich bei der Kampagne offenbar stark an Black Ops orientiert. So fürchterlich originell ist diese Erzählweise nun nicht, das man sie unbedingt kopieren muss. 

Zum CoOp muss ich sagen, dass ich mir eine komplette CoOp Kampagne gewünscht hätte und das ursprünglich auch mal so verstanden hatte. Hier wieder einfach nur den SpecOp Modus von COD zu übernehmen ist echt schwach. Ich frage mich wieso sie nicht gleich COD auf die Packung schreiben (was die Kampagne betrifft).

Auf den Multiplayer freue ich mich aber wie Bolle. Ich hoffe das ich meine Version (Amazon UK) am Freitag im Briefkasten habe.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## DrProof (24. Oktober 2011)

5 Lesertests bei einem nicht veröffentlichten Spiel.. Nice!


----------



## Soulja110 (24. Oktober 2011)

naja von "sp spielen müssen" kann keine rede sein. ich finds irgendwie langweilig, egal wie toll die scripts sind. hab weder mw2 noch bo noch bc2 sp durchgespielt.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> "Dafür belohnt euch Battlefield 3 aber mit vielen klassenbezogenen Extras und dafür, *dass ihr stets mit nur einer Klasse zockt."*
> 
> Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man in einer laufenden Partie nicht die Möglichkeit hat die Klasse zu wechseln, oder? Ich kenne diese Mechanik von BF Play4Free und das ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich denke aber das ich den Satz einfach falsch interpretiere.


Eigentlich klingts doch eher so, dass man von BF3 dafür belohnt wird konstant eine Klasse zu spielen, sprich: man sammelt Erfahrungspunkte. Das bedeutet ja nun nicht, dass du nicht beim nächstes Spawn die Klasse wechseln darfst. 

Wer alle Klassen kreuz und quer spielt, braucht halt ewig und drei Tage um alle Boni 'freizuspielen'. Schneller gehts halt wenn man konsequent eine Klasse spielt.

So versteh ich das ...


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> naja von "sp spielen müssen" kann keine rede sein. ich finds irgendwie langweilig, egal wie toll die scripts sind. hab weder mw2 noch bo noch bc2 sp durchgespielt.


... wobei ich mich auf die SP Kampagne gefreut hab, weil im Vorfeld viel darüber berichtet wurde. Darum finde ich es echt ernüchternd, falls die Möglichkeiten zum Steuern von Fahrzeugen jeder Art echt Mangelware ist.


----------



## dohderbert (24. Oktober 2011)

CoD Black Ops kriegt 90er Wertung und BF3 eine 87er Wertung..
Na da bin ich mal gespannt, weil CoD BO ein Witz war, hockt vllt doch ein CoD Fanboy bei PCGames ?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

dohderbert schrieb:


> CoD Black Ops kriegt 90er Wertung und BF3 eine 87er Wertung..
> Na da bin ich mal gespannt, weil CoD BO ein Witz war, hockt vllt doch ein CoD Fanboy bei PCGames ?


... 

Wegen 3% Unterschied machst du hier so ein Wind? Es mag ja sein das BO für dich "ein Witz" war, aber ich könnte schwören das genug Leute sehr viel Spass mit BO hatten.

Wenn BF3 jetzt 70% bekommen hätte, dann würd ich ja so eine Reaktion verstehen ... aber so?


----------



## Mandavar (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie immer sind die Tests von PC Games sehr seltsam.

@Redaktion: Wenn MW3 kommt, und ihr den Test schreibt, werdet ihr dann das völlige fehlen von Zerstörung und die extrem viel schlechtere Grafik damit quittieren, dass ihr dem Spiel 10-20% Abzug gebt?

Ist doch völlig unlogisch. Da bietet BF3 die krasseste Zerstörung und die tollste Grafik, und ihr sucht nach dem Stuhl, der nicht zerstörbar ist, und testet alle Fliesen ab. Wenn jeder unzerstörbare Stuhl ein Minus in der Wertung bedeutet, dann muß MW3 mit negativer Wertung getestet werden.

Hier die Wertung von MW3: -62% 
-keine Zerstörung
-extrem veraltete Grafik
-keine Squads
-keine Fahrzeuge
-Sniper haben keine Spawnbeacon
-die Musik ist auch ganz anders als bei BF3.

Völlig subjektiver Mist. Ist euch aufgefallen, dass ihr einen Vergleich gemacht habt, und keinen Test? In jedem zweiten Satz erwähnt ihr MW3. MACHT IHR DAS BEIM MW3 TEST AUCH??? Wenn ja, muß es zwangsläufig eine extrem schlechte Wertung geben.


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (24. Oktober 2011)

Ein 87% ist aber kein "95% OMG ist das geil". Insofern das Spiel ziemlich hochgehypt wurde, ist 87% im Singpleplayer eher ernüchternd. Die angekündigte "supermegatolle Singleplayerkampagne" ist es wohl nicht, solide, okay, aber nicht überwältigend. Die Mutlplayer-Beta war für mich persönlich eher ernüchternd. Anstatt drastitscher "Äktschen-Szenen" wurde die meiste Zeit in schwammigen Grastexturen rumgekrochen und sich totgecampt. Durch das Hinlegen wurde der Spielfluß viel viel langsamer als in BC2, wo eigentlich ständig was explodiert. Es mag sein dass die Entwickler selber gedacht hatten das die Leute das anders spielen würden, aber es wurde extremst viel gecampt. Gut, mag "realistisch" sind, spaßig fand ich die Beta von Spielprinzip jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (24. Oktober 2011)

87% geht in Ordnung für den SP. Aber der MP sollte eig. eine bessere Wertung kriegen.


----------



## E-K0 (24. Oktober 2011)

Heh wayne Wertung und vor allen SP xD
62:30 Stunden noch lol 

da ja laut origin 27 um 1:00 startet


----------



## maikblack2011 (24. Oktober 2011)

Guckt euch Gamestar Test an der ist meiner Meinung nach besser gemacht.
Paar Sachen stimmen hier nämlich nicht so 100%ig.
Mag zwar PCGames mehr aber der Test ist nicht so ...


----------



## E-K0 (24. Oktober 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Guckt euch Gamestar Test an der ist meiner Meinung nach besser gemacht.
> Paar Sachen stimmen hier nämlich nicht so 100%ig.
> Mag zwar PCGames mehr aber der Test ist nicht so ...


 
die haben doch SP 86% gegeben  und hier 87% also an sich gleich gewertet 
die 93% sind fürs MP <- und dafür kaufe ich BF3 also passt


----------



## Insoma (24. Oktober 2011)

JamesTSchuerk schrieb:


> Die Mutlplayer-Beta war für mich persönlich eher ernüchternd. Anstatt drastitscher "Äktschen-Szenen" wurde die meiste Zeit in schwammigen Grastexturen rumgekrochen und sich totgecampt. Durch das Hinlegen wurde der Spielfluß viel viel langsamer als in BC2, wo eigentlich ständig was explodiert. Es mag sein dass die Entwickler selber gedacht hatten das die Leute das anders spielen würden, aber es wurde extremst viel gecampt. Gut, mag "realistisch" sind, spaßig fand ich die Beta von Spielprinzip jedenfalls nicht.




 Ich glaube, dass viele vergessen, dass sich BF3 gar nicht spielen soll wie BC2. Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. Auch wenn einige Punkte aus BC2 ihren Weg hierher gefunden haben, so ist es wohl Absicht, dass das Spielgefühl eher Battlefield 2 entspricht. Und das mit allem was dazu gehört, wie z.B. dem Hinlegen.

Übrigens danke an die PCGames, dass Sie Ihre Wertung bei Metacritic rausgenommen haben. Anscheinend ist die PCGames die einzige Zeitschrift die den Multiplayerpart noch nicht mit einer Zahl bewerten kann/will (Ich verstehe die Gründe!) und die (nicht vegleichbaren, da unvollständigen) 87% waren doch deutlich unter dem momentanen Schnitt.

Was mich stutzig macht: Um 09:00 Uhr fiel das Berichterstattungsembargo für Battlefield 3 und sofort sprießen die PC Reviews aus dem Boden. Jedoch habe ich bisher noch keines zur XBox360 bzw. PS3 Version gefunden...Ob uns das etwas sagen sollte?


----------



## Insoma (24. Oktober 2011)

JamesTSchuerk schrieb:


> Die Mutlplayer-Beta war für mich persönlich eher ernüchternd. Anstatt drastitscher "Äktschen-Szenen" wurde die meiste Zeit in schwammigen Grastexturen rumgekrochen und sich totgecampt. Durch das Hinlegen wurde der Spielfluß viel viel langsamer als in BC2, wo eigentlich ständig was explodiert. Es mag sein dass die Entwickler selber gedacht hatten das die Leute das anders spielen würden, aber es wurde extremst viel gecampt. Gut, mag "realistisch" sind, spaßig fand ich die Beta von Spielprinzip jedenfalls nicht.




Ich glaube, dass viele vergessen, dass sich BF3 gar nicht spielen soll wie BC2. Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. Auch wenn einige Punkte aus BC2 ihren Weg hierher gefunden haben, so ist es wohl Absicht, dass das Spielgefühl eher Battlefield 2 entspricht. Und das mit allem was dazu gehört, wie z.B. dem Hinlegen.

Übrigens danke an die PCGames, dass Sie Ihre Wertung bei Metacritic rausgenommen haben. Anscheinend ist die PCGames die einzige Zeitschrift die den Multiplayerpart noch nicht mit einer Zahl bewerten kann/will (Ich verstehe die Gründe!) und die (nicht vegleichbaren, da unvollständigen) 87% waren doch deutlich unter dem momentanen Schnitt.

Was mich stutzig macht: Um 09:00 Uhr fiel das Berichterstattungsembargo für Battlefield 3 und sofort sprießen die PC Reviews aus dem Boden. Jedoch habe ich bisher noch keines zur XBox360 bzw. PS3 Version gefunden...Ob uns das etwas sagen sollte?


----------



## X3niC (24. Oktober 2011)

Warum gibt es eigentlich keinerlei berichte über das DLC Back to Karkand?
PCGames konnte ja auch schon den MP anspielen, sind da die Maps noch nicht dabei oder warum gibt es noch keinerlei screens? Falls es screens gibt würde mich freuen wenn mich jmd updaten kann


----------



## JanEric1 (24. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich keinerlei berichte über das DLC Back to Karkand?
> PCGames konnte ja auch schon den MP anspielen, sind da die Maps noch nicht dabei oder warum gibt es noch keinerlei screens? Falls es screens gibt würde mich freuen wenn mich jmd updaten kann


 
karkand konnten se nicht spielen


----------



## Insoma (24. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich keinerlei berichte über das DLC Back to Karkand?
> PCGames konnte ja auch schon den MP anspielen, sind da die Maps noch nicht dabei oder warum gibt es noch keinerlei screens? Falls es screens gibt würde mich freuen wenn mich jmd updaten kann



Der DLC ist noch nicht spiel- und verfügbar. Wann der kostenlose Download für Käufer der Erstauflage, bzw. der kostenpflichtige Download online gestellt wird, ist noch nicht klar. Momentan gibt es sogar noch einen Wettberwerb, bei dem man eine Basis auf einer der Karten benennen kann.


----------



## Mentor501 (24. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eigentlich klingts doch eher so, dass man von BF3 dafür belohnt wird konstant eine Klasse zu spielen, sprich: man sammelt Erfahrungspunkte. Das bedeutet ja nun nicht, dass du nicht beim nächstes Spawn die Klasse wechseln darfst.
> 
> Wer alle Klassen kreuz und quer spielt, braucht halt ewig und drei Tage um alle Boni 'freizuspielen'. Schneller gehts halt wenn man konsequent eine Klasse spielt.
> 
> So versteh ich das ...


 
Du hast eher Vorteile wenn du konsequent deine Waffen wechselst, war schon bei BC2 so, du kannst auf einigen Maps oder Map Abschnitten z.B. einfach keinen Sniper gebrauchen auf anderen ist der Pionier überfordert usw.
Ich habe in der Beta ständig die Klassenauswahl an den Abschnitt in dem ich spielte angepasst, und das kam mir auch später noch als schon alle hochlevelig waren sehr zugute, die Liste habe ich zumindest auf Teamseite auch oft angeführt und war in beinahe jedem Fall unter den ersten vier des Matches vertreten, so wirklich bestätigen kann ich deine Aussage also nicht.

Der Test hier ist allerdings kein Test sondern ein versuchter Vergleich mit einem anderen Spiel das angeblich auf hochglanzpolierte Inszenierung bietet,... ganz ehrlich? 
Spätestens seit CoD 5 hat die Reihe keine Höhepunkte mehr, da die Entwickler scheinbar versucht haben Höhepunkte nahtlos in Höhepunkte übergehen zu lassen, sprich dass ganze Spiel war ein versuchter Höhepunkt, denn wirklich denkwürdige Szenen gab es doch schon lange nicht mehr.

Wie auch immer ich werde es dann ja sehen.


----------



## maikblack2011 (24. Oktober 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> die haben doch SP 86% gegeben  und hier 87% also an sich gleich gewertet
> die 93% sind fürs MP <- und dafür kaufe ich BF3 also passt


 
Ja und nur weil die wertung 1% schlechter ist heißt es ja nicht das der Test schlechter ist


----------



## X3niC (24. Oktober 2011)

Insoma schrieb:


> Der DLC ist noch nicht spiel- und verfügbar. Wann der kostenlose Download für Käufer der Erstauflage, bzw. der kostenpflichtige Download online gestellt wird, ist noch nicht klar. Momentan gibt es sogar noch einen Wettberwerb, bei dem man eine Basis auf einer der Karten benennen kann.


 Vielen Danke!! Jetzt weiß ich bescheid!


----------



## CycloneFox (24. Oktober 2011)

@Insoma: EA Games ist bewusst, dass Battlefield die richtig hohen Scores nur auf PC holen wird, wärend die Konsolen-Fassungen eher "im oberen durchschnitt aber nicht atemberaubend" ausfallen könnten. Das schlimme ist ja, dass EA Games sich ihre Zeitschriften aussucht, die vorab testen durfen. (In einem anderen land mussten die fachzeitschriften zB erst einen Fragebogen ausfüllen in dem u.a. stand "Mögen Sie Call of Duty?" Mit anderen worten: Wer hier die konkurrenz mag, wird ausgeschlossen, weil er ja schlechte Scores geben könnte. Auch hier in Deutschland waren es so viel ich weiß nur drei Fachzeitschriften, die von EA gewählt wurden. Dafür kann Dice natürlich nichts und ich wette, dass BF3 so oder so ein hammer Game wird, aber solche Methoden á "Entweder ihr gebt uns eine hohe Score, oder ihr kriegt keine Test-Fassung" sind absolut unter aller Sau!

Danke übrigens an PCGames, dass ihr nicht mitgemacht habt und auch die hirnlosen 95% oder so gegeben habt. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Metacritic jetzt schon Scores ohne Multiplayer aufnimmt. Aber ok. Die Verkaufszahlen werden eh sehr hoch ausfallen, aber die richtigen Bewertungen anderer Magazine werden wohl erst NACH dem Release stattfinden. Ich halte da die PCGames-Wertung als einziges für realistisch.


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. Oktober 2011)

Verlasst euch niemals auf Tests, spielt selber und beurteilt selbst! Hier sitzen wirklich iwo COD Fanboys die BF3 testen, allein im Video ist COD zu hören und im schriftlichen Beitrag zigmal zu lesen......Schleichwerbung? Traurig sowas! Sollte MW 3 eine 75%ige Wertung bekommen haben wir den beweis für Fanboys bei PCGames Redakteure!


----------



## E-K0 (24. Oktober 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Ja und nur weil die wertung 1% schlechter ist heißt es ja nicht das der Test schlechter ist


 
habe ich auch gar nicht behauptet.. sagte doch "an sich gleich gewertet"


----------



## dohderbert (24. Oktober 2011)

@CycloneFox 

wart mal erst die Wertung für MW3 ab, dann kannste von "nicht mitmachen" reden..


----------



## Khaos (24. Oktober 2011)

CycloneFox schrieb:


> (In einem anderen land mussten die fachzeitschriften zB erst einen Fragebogen ausfüllen in dem u.a. stand "Mögen Sie Call of Duty?" Mit anderen worten: Wer hier die konkurrenz mag, wird ausgeschlossen, weil er ja schlechte Scores geben könnte.


 
Erstens war es Norwegen und zweitens wurde das doch direkt widerrufen. Die norwegischen Redaktionen selber haben gesagt, dass es weder eine Aufforderung gab, irgendwas auszufüllen noch irgendwas über ihre Zuneigung zu CoD zu sagen. 

Das war meines Wissens nach nur ein blödes Gerücht (, dass aber wie gesagt am Folgetag widerlegt wurde).


----------



## E-K0 (24. Oktober 2011)

Golem erwähnt PC Games bei BF3 thema 

Battlefield 3 ist technisch konkurrenzlos @ Golem.de


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Verlasst euch niemals auf Tests, spielt selber und beurteilt selbst! Hier sitzen wirklich iwo COD Fanboys die BF3 testen, allein im Video ist COD zu hören und im schriftlichen Beitrag zigmal zu lesen......Schleichwerbung? Traurig sowas! Sollte MW 3 eine 75%ige Wertung bekommen haben wir den beweis für Fanboys bei PCGames Redakteure!


Kommst du dir bei solchen Zeilen nicht selbst dumm vor? 

Ob es dir bzw. euch nun passt oder nicht, CoD hat sehr viele Fans ( siehe Verkaufszahlen ) die das Spiel auch im MP spielen ( siehe Onlinezahlen ). Da ist es doch nur logisch das man Spiel A gg. Spiel B antreten lässt, immerhin vergleichen sich die Entwickler bzw. Publisher ja selbst miteinander.

Wie dämlich muss man bitte sein andere als Fanboi zu betiteln nur weil andere Spiel B besser finden? Bevor du mir jetzt in der gleichen Art dämlich kommst: Ich hab mit CoD 2 'aufgehört' & die letzten Teile von DICE waren BF1942 mit DC Mod, damals noch im LAN.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> Golem erwähnt PC Games bei BF3 thema
> 
> Battlefield 3 ist technisch konkurrenzlos
> Tests im


Golem.de gehört mittlerweile zur Computec Gruppe, darum findest du seit einiger Zeit immer Querverweise, z.B. von Golem.de zu PCGH etc.


----------



## E-K0 (24. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Golem.de gehört mittlerweile zur Computec Gruppe, darum findest du seit einiger Zeit immer Querverweise, z.B. von Golem.de zu PCGH etc.


 
jop erwähnen die dort auch, dachte nur poste ich mal in PC Games Forum rein, falls es wer lesen möchte


----------



## Nesquick_John (24. Oktober 2011)

is nur die singleplayerwertung und ne 87 is schon besser als 90% der anderen games, vor allem im shooterbereich. und der multiplayer wirds reißen. 

wird es einen multiplayernachtest geben, wenn der launch verbugt und furchtbar ist?


----------



## thoner79 (24. Oktober 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Verlasst euch niemals auf Tests, spielt selber und beurteilt selbst! Hier sitzen wirklich iwo COD Fanboys die BF3 testen, allein im Video ist COD zu hören und im schriftlichen Beitrag zigmal zu lesen......Schleichwerbung? Traurig sowas! Sollte MW 3 eine 75%ige Wertung bekommen haben wir den beweis für Fanboys bei PCGames Redakteure!


 
aha, den Award für den sinnfreisten Beitrag des Tages hast du hiermit gewonnen. ......
Wusste gar nicht dass man sich beim Lesen auch "fremdschämen" kann......
omg


----------



## Kohly (24. Oktober 2011)

Weiß eigentlich schon jemand ob das Spiel einen Xbox360 Controller unterstützen wird? Dazu gehören auch Features wie entsprechende, controlleroptimierte InGame Icons und natürlich auch Vibration..... Die letzten EA-Titel hatten alle nur eine rudimentäre Unterstützung was das betrifft. 

Bevor jetzt jemand brüllt: "Sakrileg" : Ich werde den Multiplayer natürlich wie es sich für einen echten PC-Gamer gehört mit Maus + Keyboard auf meinem Haupt-PC spielen; aber die SP Kampagne zocke ich gerne auf meinem Zweit-PC im Wohnzimmer, welcher an einen Plasma-TV + entsprechender Anlage angeschlossen ist. Und da ist es natürlich schöner mit dem Gamepad in der Hand auf dem Sofa zu hocken. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

Woas? Die letzten EA Titel waren eigentlich "Vorzeige"-Spiele was die Unterstützung betrifft. Crysis 2, Shift 2, Dead Space 2 ... Liste ist lang, alle boten gute bis sehr gute Unterstützung. 

Welches Spiel oder gar Spiele sind dir denn negativ aufgefallen?


----------



## fastgiga (24. Oktober 2011)

"Wir müssen aber zugeben: mit 64 Spieler macht's erst richtig, richtig Spaß."
und
"Hält ein Team die Mehrzahl an solchen Punkten unter Kontrolle, so lässt es mit jedem Kill das Ticketkonto der Gegner schrumpfen." hat PCGames erfolgreich disqualifiziert.

Ich will nicht wissen was EUCH spaß macht, ich will wissen wie das game läuft.
btw: das 2. statement ist falsch.

wieviele tickets verliert das gegnerische team pro flaggenpunkt weniger pro sekunde???
wurden flashs und laserpointer entschwächt? was is mit dem waffen balancing???

warum schreibt ihr nie über was wichtiges sondern nur einen etwas längeren Text für die Rückseite der bf3 verpackung????

irgendwie..jeder der die beta gespielt hat und sich ein ganz kleines weniger mit bf3 auskennt hätte denselben text schreiben können ohne JEMALS das spiel (SP) gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Renox1 (24. Oktober 2011)

Er erzählt zuviel darüber was euch gefällt. Ihr müsst die Leser ansprechen. Und Heavy Rain mit Battlefield 3 vergleichen? Naja...


----------



## stawacz (24. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine ernstzunehmende TEST seite hier!!Hallo??Das ist ein EA WERBEPORTAL!!
> Oder nur werbeportal!! UNd das müßte schon mit hochverrat gleichgesetzt werden wenn BF3 hier keine bestnote bekommt-auch ohne TEST


 

warum bist du dann hier?


----------



## ganderc (24. Oktober 2011)

Taschenlampen und Rotpunkt konnte man in der Beta ausschalten. Kann man das im fertigen Spiel nicht mehr?


----------



## Fosgate28 (24. Oktober 2011)

Es ist jetzt gerade mal Mittag und in der Übersicht sehe ich 9 Beiträge zu BF3 is das nicht etwas überzogen. Am Wochenende wurde von einem Test zu BF3 geredet und jetzt das da kann ich nur sagen EA & Dice Werbeportal Nummer 1 ist PCGames !!! *ugly*


----------



## Khaos (24. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> warum bist du dann hier?


 
Weil er denkt, dass er voll der coole Troll ist und voll die Wahrheit kennt undso... man. 

Im Ernst: Er ist nur ´n Idiot. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Alexey1978 (24. Oktober 2011)

ganderc schrieb:


> Taschenlampen und Rotpunkt konnte man in der Beta ausschalten.


 
Echt? Oh...so fix übersieht man kleine Details.  Wie konnte man die denn abschalten? Das die nicht immer leuchten, wäre recht praktisch.

Es sind noch 3,5 Tage bis zum Release eines der sicherlich Top3 Titel des Jahres 2011 und es gibt hier tatsächlich Leute die was von EA-Werbeportal schreiben?!  Tausende von Spielern da draußen wollen jeden Info-Fetzen bekommen, den man im Web oder sonstwo auftreiben kann. Das da dann gerade an dem Tag wo das Informations-Embargo fällt sich die News häufen ist doch klar.

Erst denken dann posten. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Es hilft wirklich...wenn dann noch das durchlesen des eigenen Posts vor dem "abschicken" dazu kommt, dann gibt's vielleicht noch Hoffnung hier im Forum. 

Tante Edit: Hat noch nen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden. Dafür ist der "Bearbeiten" Knopf nämlich da.


----------



## Khaos (24. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Wie konnte man die denn abschalten? Das die nicht immer leuchten, wäre recht praktisch.


 
Mit der Taste "T". 

Zum Rest deines Beitrages:
Tja, 90% der Leute gehen voll auf´s Game ab und freuen sich, und ja, wollen so wie du es sagst jede Info haben. Der Rest: Interessiert sich tatsächlich nicht dafür oder sind einfach nur dumme Trolls, ganz nach dem Motto "Haters gonna hate".


----------



## Daishi888 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ob die Wertung in Ordnung geht kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich dann selber gespielt habe, aber der Test an sich liest sich für mich nicht so toll.
Klar liegt es immer nahe mit dem direkten Konkurrenten Vergleiche zu ziehen, aber ist das wirklich notwendig?
Also mich hat der Test nicht wirklich überzeugt. Damit meine ich die Art wie er geschrieben ist, aber das ist jetzt auch kein Drama, werde es so oder so selber spielen…
Was mich im Prinzip genervt hat, als ich den Test gelesen habe war, dass immer wieder COD erwähnt wurde. Muss das sein? Wollte eigentlich einen schönen Battlefield 3-Test lesen und keinen „Vergleichstest“… Naja, ich gebe ja auch zu; ich jammere grad auf hohem Niveau, aber ich kann nicht bestreiten, dass es mich nicht gestört hat.
Zu dem Teil das nicht alle Fliesen kaputt gingen etc.; gibt es da überhaupt ein Spiel, dass das schafft? Denke, auch wenn nicht alles „zerstörbar ist“ leistet die Engine wirklich großes und in dem Umfang noch nie dagewesenes. Ob sich mein Denken bestätigt sehen wir am Donnerstag J

Ergo; bei so einem  Spiel wie diesem (viele warten drauf, neue Engine, gefühlte zehn tausend News etc.) hätte ich mir ein schöneren Test gewünscht, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass den bestimmt ein paar tausend Leute, wenn nicht zehn tausende, lesen werden.

Aber nichts für Ungut ich mag euch trotzdem noch ;D


----------



## Darknomis806 (24. Oktober 2011)

als CoD Fan fand ich den singleplayer von BF3 überraschen gut, besser als der von bfbc2 und MoH


----------



## Darknomis806 (24. Oktober 2011)

ps: wirds dann nen getrennten test von mw3 sp und mp geben? fänd ich au mal nice


----------



## Ruffnek (24. Oktober 2011)

die kampagne wirkt eher wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Nix ists mit zerstörbarer umgebung. Bad Company 2 war um längen Besser


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2011)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> die kampagne wirkt eher wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Nix ists mit zerstörbarer umgebung. Bad Company 2 war um längen Besser


Woher weißt du das?


----------



## Ruffnek (24. Oktober 2011)

na du schießt mit ner Pistole auf ne Hausmauer und es sind einschußlöcher zu sehen. danach schießte mit ner Panzerfaus auf die gleiche Mauer. Kein kratzer.
Bei BC 2 konnte man das ganze Haus zerlegen. das hat Tierisch fun gemacht.
Außerdem hat man im Video die ersten 20 minuten das Kampagne gesehen und die wirkt echt wie ein billiger CoD abklatsch. Und schon wieder Terroristen
langsam ist das sowas von ausgelutscht


----------



## Khaos (24. Oktober 2011)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Terroristen
> langsam ist das sowas von ausgelutscht


 
Was willst du?
Russen? Nazis? Araber? Vietnamesen? Nod? 

Als ob nicht ALLES mittlerweile ausgelutscht wäre.


----------



## z3ro22 (24. Oktober 2011)

@Ruffnek du bist azuch schon so ausgelutscht machste das auch mit frauen so paar mal die gleiche dann langweilig ?

das spiel macht echt fun und ,mw3 wird auch fun machen.. grafisch ein meisterwerk und dadurch macht es alles richtig,der multplayer ist auch einfach klasse und auch dort kannst du vieles kaputt machen zerschiessen kann man meist nur die hauptspots wie beim vorgänger..dennoch ist die zerstörung ausreichend sichtbar.


----------



## z3ro22 (24. Oktober 2011)

allerdings finde ich 87 % viel zu wenig aber testet selber.


----------



## Sansana (24. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gut, spiegelt genau das wieder was ich immer gedacht habe "halt nur ein Shooter". Jetzt kann ich beruhigt abwarten bis das Spiel billiger geworden ist ohne das Gefühl ich könnte etwas verpassen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Oktober 2011)

Die ganze Startseite zugekleistert mit BF3 Posts, auf dem Titel der neuen Ausgabe ebenfalls BF3, zum zweiten mal innerhalb 3 Monaten O.o
So langsam nehm ich euch das mit der Unabhängigkeit nicht mehr ganz ab, sry. -.-


----------



## Orthus (24. Oktober 2011)

Zurecht ist alles zugekleistert...
Außerdem kann einem der Singleplayer eh egal sein.  Ich hatte da keine großen Erwartungen, aber es scheint ja dennoch was anständiges draus geworden zu sein.
Blöd nur, dass EA erst groß rumposaun dass BF3 vieles anders machen wird als CoD...hmm ja...das trifft zu 100% aufn MP, aber man muss fair bleiben und sagen, dass da doch vieles ausm CoD Singleplayer übernommen wurde.


----------



## uschbert (24. Oktober 2011)

Schöner, ausführlicher Test! Die große Innovationswelle in Hinblick auf den SP hätten warscheinlich auch die wenigsten erwartet. 
Wann soll den der MP-Test kommen? Hoffentlich nimmt danach die Flutwelle ein wenig ab, damit die Redaktion sich mit mehreren Spielen beschäftigen kann. Klar, die Nachfrage war und ist natürlich riesig, deshalb kann man sich nicht wegen noch so kleinen News-Schnipseln beschweren.


----------



## uschbert (24. Oktober 2011)

uschbert schrieb:


> Schöner, ausführlicher Test! Die große Innovationswelle in Hinblick auf den SP hätten warscheinlich auch die wenigsten erwartet.
> Wann soll den der MP-Test kommen? Hoffentlich nimmt danach die Flutwelle ein wenig ab, damit die Redaktion sich mit mehreren Spielen beschäftigen kann. Klar, die Nachfrage war und ist natürlich riesig, deshalb kann man sich nicht wegen noch so kleinen News-Schnipseln beschweren.


 Edit: Der wurde ja gleich drangepackt, garnicht gesehen.


----------



## makke12345 (24. Oktober 2011)

Battlelog ist offen


----------



## spike00 (24. Oktober 2011)

"...diverser Schwächen in der Inszinierung."

Soll das eine Anspielung auf die Dauerskripts von COD sein?

Wenn ja finde ich das schade den dieses Bombadieren mit Skripts ala COD ist einfach übertrieben.
Und so soll BF sicher nicht werden!


----------



## DerElfenritter (24. Oktober 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> "...diverser Schwächen in der Inszinierung."
> 
> Soll das eine Anspielung auf die Dauerskripts von COD sein?
> 
> ...


 

Singerplayer ist aber sogut wie rein gescripted und linear, das selbe wie CoD nur "grafisch" schöner.

Trotzdem fand ich es gelungen, besser als BC 1 und BC 2 ( gerade BC2 war total öde, hat alles restliche an Humor vom ersten verloren ).

Nun bald ist der MP dran, dann gibts endlich den live vergleich zwischen Beta und RC.


----------



## cooldine (24. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der Inszinierung ist so eine Sache...
Bei den kleinen/engen Maps von CoD ist es einfacher Scripts ins Geschehen einfliessen zu lassen um die Szene so besser inszinieren zu können.
Ausserdem ist der Spiellauf auch viel schneller, was für mehr Action sorgt.
Bei großen, weitläufigen Maps wie bei BF ist es schwerer Scripts auszulösen, da sich der Spieler in einem bestimmten Gebiet aufhalten muss, um ihn auszulösen. Und überhaupt ist die Programmierung eines Scripts auf einer großen Map aufwändiger und schwieriger. 

Zu der eher begrenzten Zerstörung im SP:
Stell euch vor ihr rennt durch diese enge Gasse in Teheran, wie es in einem Video der Fall ist. Ihr nehmt eueren Raketen-/Granatenwerfer und schiesst ein Loch in irgendeine Wand.
Ihr geht ins Haus rein und macht die dann die gegenüberliegende Wand kaputt, und dann immer so weiter und weiter...
Ich denk es ist nicht der Sinn einer Singleplayerkampagne endlos große Maps zu gestalten wo man alles zerstören und erkunden kann, sondern eine Geschichte zu erzählen. Im SP muss es klare unzerstörbare Grenzen geben, damit das "Spielgebiet" definiert wird.
Und deswegen darf/kann nicht alles im SP zerstörbar sein, damit der Spieler sich nicht zu weit vom Haupthandlungsort entfernt.

Achja, und noch was, warum gibt es bitteschön eine Leserwertung wenn das Spiel noch garnicht erschienen ist. Seit alle Hellseher oder was?


----------



## z3ro22 (24. Oktober 2011)

@cooldine sehr schön erzählt man merkt einer von vielen der mal mit denkt.

pcgames.de so wie gamestar.de haben sich 100% aufkaufen lassen, giga.de darf keine wertung abgeben und andere auch nicht erst nach realease gibt es ein exemplar,das sagt schon alles wie ich finde.

dennoch würde ich es sicher auch so machen geld stinkt nicht in einer kapitalgesellschaft...


----------



## xotoxic242 (24. Oktober 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> Das mit der Inszinierung ist so eine Sache...
> Bei den kleinen/engen Maps von CoD ist es einfacher Scripts ins Geschehen einfliessen zu lassen um die Szene so besser inszinieren zu können.
> Ausserdem ist der Spiellauf auch viel schneller, was für mehr Action sorgt.
> Bei großen, weitläufigen Maps wie bei BF ist es schwerer Scripts auszulösen, da sich der Spieler in einem bestimmten Gebiet aufhalten muss, um ihn auszulösen. Und überhaupt ist die Programmierung eines Scripts auf einer großen Map aufwändiger und schwieriger.
> ...



Also wer das nicht bereits endlich mal begreift hat auch sonst keine Ahnung von Computerspielen.

totaly /signed


----------



## Sobec (24. Oktober 2011)

Also das BF3 auf dem Titel der Printversion der PCGames häufig auftaucht dürfte meiner Meinung nach mit absatz-zahlen zu erklären sein. PCGames ist kein Wohltätigkeitsverein sondern muss Geld verdienen, und ich denke ein Heft verkauft sich eben besser wenn das Mostwanted Game des Jahres auf dem Titel ist als ein Spiel das nur einige wenige sehnlich erwarten.
Das selbe gilt für die online Ausgabe. PCGames deswegen vorzuwerfen sie seien von EA gekauft halt ich für groben Schwachsinn.

Der Kritik das der Test einige wichtige Sachen wie zB Verbesserungen gegenüber der Beta auslässt schliesse ich mich an, da hätte ich mir mehr Infos gewünscht. Alles in allem liest sich der Text wie einer meiner vorposter schon sagte wie eine längere Version der Coverrückseite von BF3 gespickt mit einigen subjektiven Eindrücken, schade eigendlich.

Aber seis drum, in ein paar Tagen weiss ich mehr, see you on the Battlefield


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. Oktober 2011)

dank koreanische VPN können die origin vorbesteller schon seit 17 uhr zocken und selbst deutsche server sind schon online aber wie erwartet ist bf3 atm ne zumutung was die server angeht X.X netcode war okay soweit aber es laaaggt D:


----------



## connermc (24. Oktober 2011)

was freu ich mich auf den 11.11.2011


----------



## Dreamlfall (24. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> dank koreanische VPN können die origin vorbesteller schon seit 17 uhr zocken und selbst deutsche server sind schon online aber wie erwartet ist bf3 atm ne zumutung was die server angeht X.X netcode war okay soweit aber es laaaggt D:


 
Hoffentlich wird dein Account gelöscht. Und dein Pc ist einfach zu lahm damit es flüssig läuft


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. Oktober 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird dein Account gelöscht. Und dein Pc ist einfach zu lahm damit es flüssig läuft



dann hoff mal weiter


----------



## GorrestFump (24. Oktober 2011)

Der Multiplayer lagged momentan furchtbar und die Ladezeiten sind grausam. Ansonsten wär's ein echt gutes Spiel...


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss neidlos anerkennen, dass die ganzen Videos und Bilder verdammt gut aussehen .... das ist eine kräftige Klatsche für die Cryengine3!
Auch wenn ich Shooter mag, ich werde mir BF3 nicht kaufen. Es ist einfach nicht mein Geschmack - zu "realistisch". 
Könnte mal jemand den Entwicklern stecken, dass manchen Leuten ein Multiplayerteil am Allerwertesten vorbei geht?


----------



## RafaelloRM (25. Oktober 2011)

Singleplayer bei der BF Reihe brauche ich bestimmt nicht und spielen (geschweige den ausprobieren) werde ich es bestimmt nicht ! Wenn ich SP spielen möchte kaufe ich COD! BF lebte schon immer nur von Multiplayer, weshalb auch der MP bei den Enwicklern den Schwerpunkt bilden sollte!


----------



## shooot3r (25. Oktober 2011)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Der Multiplayer lagged momentan furchtbar und die Ladezeiten sind grausam. Ansonsten wär's ein echt gutes Spiel...


 
wo kannst du den multi spielen???


----------



## candymanXXL (25. Oktober 2011)

Manchmal bin ich schon sehr froh darüber, das es Möglichkeiten gibt ein Spiel vorab zu testen bevor man es kauft. Nun, dieses Game ist in meiner Einkaufsliste nicht mehr vorhanden. Es ist ein super Spiel, keine Frage. Aber da ich kein MP bin und lieber den SP spiele nerven mich die Speicherpunkte unheimlich. Ich habe etwa 2 Stunden gespielt und es war toll, alleine die Sequenz auf auf dem Flugzeugträger ist schon ein Erlebnis. Aber verdammt noch mal, warum kann ich nicht speichern wenn ich will? Bin an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ich schon 10x gekillt wurde und jedesmal von vorne (ca. 5 Min.) 
anfangen kann. So, dadurch ist mir die Lust vergangen, weil ich ein Spiel NUR dann kaufe und spiele, wenn ich mich dabei unterhalte, und nicht ärgern lassen muß. Dies ist eine reine Schikane der Spieleindustrie. Was soll diese ewige bevormundung?
Bei alten Spielen ware es selbstverständlich, das wenn ich auf den To.... muß, vorher abspeichern kann. Jetzt ist es schon so, das ich erst auf den Thron steigen darf, wenn es die Herrn erlauben.
Wozu dient diese Maßnahme? Es kann denen doch egal sein, wo und wann ich speichere. Verstehen die nicht, das es nervt? Nach einem langen Arbeitstag lass ich mich doch nicht noch von so Schnösel verarschen. Kann ich nicht spielen wie ich will?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (25. Oktober 2011)

so nach 1h multiplayer kann ich behaupten das ihr alle die beta spielen werdet nur mit mehr maps und statt dem grünen frame flickering pure  framedrops genießen könnt egal ob ihr 120fps habt oder auf 30 frames limitiert es fühlt sich an wie 10fps. dazu noch der lag auf den meisten servern usw halt wie in der beta..
punkbuster errors,battlelog errors ,direct x errors und disconnects haben laut forum auch massenhaft viele leute 

mal sehen wie die fanboys das zum release verkraften werden


----------



## ganderc (25. Oktober 2011)

1012roht schrieb:


> dir ist aber schon klar, dass wenn du über VPN spielst, dein Ping im Keller ist und auch sonst die Leitung nicht die Schnellste ist, oder?


 
Es ist unnötig mit VPN zu spielen. Man braucht nur das Spiel damit zu aktivieren. Danach kann man es wieder abschalten.


----------



## Egersdorfer (25. Oktober 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich schon sehr froh darüber, das es Möglichkeiten gibt ein Spiel vorab zu testen bevor man es kauft. Nun, dieses Game ist in meiner Einkaufsliste nicht mehr vorhanden. Es ist ein super Spiel, keine Frage. Aber da ich kein MP bin und lieber den SP spiele nerven mich die Speicherpunkte unheimlich. Ich habe etwa 2 Stunden gespielt und es war toll, alleine die Sequenz auf auf dem Flugzeugträger ist schon ein Erlebnis. Aber verdammt noch mal, warum kann ich nicht speichern wenn ich will? Bin an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ich schon 10x gekillt wurde und jedesmal von vorne (ca. 5 Min.)
> anfangen kann. So, dadurch ist mir die Lust vergangen, weil ich ein Spiel NUR dann kaufe und spiele, wenn ich mich dabei unterhalte, und nicht ärgern lassen muß. Dies ist eine reine Schikane der Spieleindustrie. Was soll diese ewige bevormundung?
> Bei alten Spielen ware es selbstverständlich, das wenn ich auf den To.... muß, vorher abspeichern kann. Jetzt ist es schon so, das ich erst auf den Thron steigen darf, wenn es die Herrn erlauben.
> Wozu dient diese Maßnahme? Es kann denen doch egal sein, wo und wann ich speichere. Verstehen die nicht, das es nervt? Nach einem langen Arbeitstag lass ich mich doch nicht noch von so Schnösel verarschen. Kann ich nicht spielen wie ich will?


 
Frag doch mal Dark Souls wieso.

Ist das Spiel zu hart, bist du zu weich.


----------



## Krampfkeks (25. Oktober 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Dark Souls wieso.
> 
> Ist das Spiel zu hart, bist du zu weich.


 Dark Souls ist komplett um den Gedanken herum ein hartes Spiel zu sein designed worden. Deswegen nehmen die Fans da auch viele Faulheiten und Versäumnisse der Entwickler im Kauf. Hier ist es nicht motivierend, sondern einfach frustrierend und nervig.


----------



## Vordack (25. Oktober 2011)

@Candyman

Ich kann Deinen Frust verstehen, allerdings finde ich auch daß eine Quicksave Funktion viel Spannung nimmt. Okay, damals zu Doom Zeiten, da waren die Spiele so schwer daß es ohne quasi gar nicht ging. 

Nur in der heutigen Zeit bei wo es regerierendes Leben gibt nehmen Speicherpunkte einem zu viel Spannung, eben weil sie einfacher sind.

Das ist meine generelle Meinung wobei ich Speicherpunkte natürlich bevorzuge 

BF3 hab ich noch nciht gezockt, kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad also nicht beurteilen. Nur so viel: langsam ist oftmals besser, besonders ohne Speicherpunkte


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Oktober 2011)

Jo der 11.11 wird hammer, aber erst um 11:11Uhr! Karneval = Saufen bis zum abwinken


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Oktober 2011)

viele spielen ja schon, oder? Mit oder ohne day one patch? Denke mal ohne weil ich keine ROSI sehe, nirgens!


----------



## Basshinzu (25. Oktober 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich schon sehr froh darüber, das es Möglichkeiten gibt ein Spiel vorab zu testen bevor man es kauft. Nun, dieses Game ist in meiner Einkaufsliste nicht mehr vorhanden. Es ist ein super Spiel, keine Frage. Aber da ich kein MP bin und lieber den SP spiele nerven mich die Speicherpunkte unheimlich. Ich habe etwa 2 Stunden gespielt und es war toll, alleine die Sequenz auf auf dem Flugzeugträger ist schon ein Erlebnis. Aber verdammt noch mal, warum kann ich nicht speichern wenn ich will? Bin an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ich schon 10x gekillt wurde und jedesmal von vorne (ca. 5 Min.)
> anfangen kann. So, dadurch ist mir die Lust vergangen, weil ich ein Spiel NUR dann kaufe und spiele, wenn ich mich dabei unterhalte, und nicht ärgern lassen muß. Dies ist eine reine Schikane der Spieleindustrie. Was soll diese ewige bevormundung?
> Bei alten Spielen ware es selbstverständlich, das wenn ich auf den To.... muß, vorher abspeichern kann. Jetzt ist es schon so, das ich erst auf den Thron steigen darf, wenn es die Herrn erlauben.
> Wozu dient diese Maßnahme? Es kann denen doch egal sein, wo und wann ich speichere. Verstehen die nicht, das es nervt? Nach einem langen Arbeitstag lass ich mich doch nicht noch von so Schnösel verarschen. Kann ich nicht spielen wie ich will?


 obwohl ich dir zustimme, dass checkpoints nerven, muss ich auch erwähnen, dass es bei alten spielen keinesfalls selbstverständlich war, jederzeit speichern zu können.
und wenn du die stelle nicht schaffst, schraub den schwierigkeitsgrad herunter  
ps: ein battlefield kauft man nicht wegen des SP's.


----------



## Vindor2012 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich weine um meine irakischen und iranischen Freunde, die von Millionen von Battlefield 3 Spielern ermordet werden.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> Ich weine um meine irakischen und iranischen Freunde, die von Millionen von Battlefield 3 Spielern ermordet werden.


... weinst du bei CoD I & II oder MoH auch um die Russen, Deutsche die von ... ? 

Das ist ein Spiel, nichts weiter.


----------



## Kuomo (25. Oktober 2011)

Uiii ist das heiss!


----------



## Vordack (25. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist ein Spiel, nichts weiter.



Er kommt bestimmt aus der virtuellen Realität, also ist es für ihn durchaus real *mußtegeradeanTRONdenken*


----------



## Opi-Silencer (25. Oktober 2011)

So nach 5 Stunden Multiplayer das Fazit:
Kauft euch Battlefield 3 erst in ein paar Wochen,wenn schon ein paar Patches draußen sind!
Die Fahrzeuge sind nicht wirklich ausbalaciert:
Der LAV-25 ist viel zu schnell (dadurch fast unmöglich zu treffen).
Hubschrauber machen im allgemeinen zu wenig Schaden gegen Infanterie (da kein Flächenschaden).
Flugzeuge auf Kharg Island sollten nicht zu tief fliegen, da sie sonst gefahr laufen von urplötzlich aufpoppenden Antennenmasten aufgespießt zu werden oder bei flug in 1-2m höhe über Wasser das Flugzeug plötzlich baden geht (nein kein Fehler meinerseits sondern ein Bug, der Soldat steigt sogar automatisch aus)!
Ein Kopftreffer mit dem SCAR-H (auf halbautomatisch gestellt) auf 200m verursacht nur 77% Schaden!

Das Spiel ist mir etwa 6 mal abgestürzt (neueste Treiber) und ich bin etwa 10 mal vom Server geflogen (einmal weil battlelog down war).

Übrigends kann man über die Commo-Rose weder einen Sani rufen noch nach Munition schreien (Sani rufen geht nur wenn einer in der nähe ist und dann einfach durch Drücken der Q-Taste)!


----------



## wOJ (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab das Spiel heute von Amazon bekommen. Kann ich es gleich aktivieren und loszocken oder muss ich irgentwie über vpn rumprobieren?


----------



## Vindor2012 (25. Oktober 2011)

OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.

Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Oktober 2011)

Haben alle Logitech G15 Besitzer wieder ein passendes Applet?


----------



## Phone83 (25. Oktober 2011)

wOJ schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel heute von Amazon bekommen. Kann ich es gleich aktivieren und loszocken oder muss ich irgentwie über vpn rumprobieren?


 kannst wohl erst am 27. zocken soweit ich das weiß


----------



## wurzn (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
> Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.
> 
> Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!


 
lol. sry. aber du bist ein scherge, ein verwirrter mörder. du gehörst eingesperrt, denn eines tages raffst du deine ganze familie dahin. meinst du, du bist toll? jeder depp kann freiwillig in den krieg ziehn, wenn er scharf drauf ist. gibt genug kriege auf der welt. wir sind uns bewusst was krieg ist, und was er macht. deshalb geh ich auch in keine armee der welt. und hol mir derartige mord orgien lieber fürn pc. 
ausserdem gehört des hier nicht hin, sondern eher zu deinem psychater., wo du dein pts behandeln kannst


----------



## Kohly (25. Oktober 2011)

Mir fallen da jetzt Medal of Honor und NFS: Hot Pursuit als Negativbeispiele ein ... Ging zwar mit Controller; aber die Menüs waren darauf nicht angepasst. Und man brauchte immer noch Maus + Keyboard in der Nähe ^^

Aber stimmt: Crysis 2 und Dead Space 2 (Shift 2 fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung) boten vorzügliche Unterstützung... Da haste Recht


----------



## Khaos (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
> Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.
> 
> Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!


 
Hihi, gut aber unglaubwürdig. ^^ 

US Army != Navy.


----------



## cooldine (25. Oktober 2011)

Tja, mit den Spielen ist es wie mit Bananen.
Die reifen auch erst beim Kunden.


----------



## Maddi20 (25. Oktober 2011)

hey pcgames, macht mal bitte ein screenshot vergleich zwischen DX10 und DX11. würd gern wissen wie sehr es sich lohnt aufzurüsten


----------



## JerrY1992 (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
> Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.
> 
> Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!


 
Deine story? Was bist du denn fürn Troll. Den Mist soll ich dir glauben? Willst du uns jetzt alle mit dieser emotionalen story dazubringen nie wieder böse Computerspiele zu spielen? Die Welt wäre ein besserer Ort wenn wir Krieg ausschließlich virtuell austragen würden!
Denkt dir demnächst mal realistische storys aus und nicht so eine geistesgestörte...


----------



## Maddi20 (25. Oktober 2011)

ok also was ich auf jedenfall aktivieren muss ist antialiasing und diese schatteneffekte, die bei Low fast komplett weg sind. hoffe dass das auf mittel oder high der fall ist


----------



## Brainybug (25. Oktober 2011)

da kommen doch keine patches mehr.. da kommt noch einer nach dem release und dann der nächste wenn battlefield 4 vor der tür steht... damit es so aussieht, dass da toller support bestände..
ea schmeißt das ding auf den markt und behandelt es wie ein ungeliebtes kind...

findet euch lieber damit ab, dass wir hier ordentlich veräppelt worden sind... es fängt schon damit an, dass das spiel ein reines pc spiel sein sollte. programmiert wurde es dennoch für die konsole und dann auf den PC portiert. das beweisen die menüs, maussensitivitätsfehler etc..

schade das ich es vorbestellt habe und schon aktiviert habe. mit dem wissen was ich heute über bf3 weis, hätt ich es damals nicht bestellt. und das war definitiv mein letztes EA game, welches ich vorbestellt habe.


----------



## Vindor2012 (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön, alles läuft nach Plan, mein Sohn, NEIN; NICHT ENTER DRÜCKEN!!!


----------



## Maddi20 (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
> Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.
> 
> Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!


 
wie rührend *schnief*, du hast mich innerlich berührt und schwer zum nachdenken gebracht. *schnief* ich werde jetzt meine vorbestellung stornieren, weil ich nun durch dich einsehe dass man krieg nicht simulieren sollte! Danach werde ich zur army gehen und in afghanistan echte leute erschiessen, damit ich genauso toll bin wie du und andere ebenfalls überzeugen kann solche spiele nichtmehr zu spielen. Wo ist der der stornier knopf, moment ich habs gleich .... oha, ein neuer bf3 trailer, HER MIT DEM GAME !!!!


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
> Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.
> 
> Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!



Eh...ja. Schon klar...


----------



## Tek1978 (25. Oktober 2011)

*Hi erstmal*



Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
> Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.
> 
> Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!


 
Nachdem ich diesen Käse gelesen habe musste ich mich einfach anmelden und was dazu schreiben ( Also sry an alle anderen das mein erster Post kein netter oder lustiger wird )

Zu Dir Vindor2012 kann ich nur sagen Du bist ein echt lausiger Geschichtenerzähler. 
Um das ganze abzukürzen :

Die flexible Verwendung bei Konflikten aller Art und den dringenden Bedarf an solchen Spezialeinheiten zeigt auch die personelle Verstärkung der SEALs mit der Aufstellung des SEAL Team 7 in Coronado am 17. März 2002 und des SEAL Team 10 in Virginia einen Monat später.


Gut das Du schon 2001 in einem nicht existierenden SEAL TEAM warst....

Tja und dann ist da noch das kleine Problem das Du angeblich in der Army warst und nicht in der Navy ( P.s Seals sind Navy Kampftaucher )


Ich denke zudem das eine Person nach einer 7 jährigen Kriegserfahrung nie und nimmer in der Verfassung ist so schwachsinnig in ein Forum zu schreiben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
> Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.
> 
> Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!



made my day


----------



## z3ro22 (25. Oktober 2011)

@Brainybug das stimmt nicht befasse dich mal mit marketing dann weißt du warum.


----------



## Basshinzu (25. Oktober 2011)

ich hab jetz ca. 4 1/2 stunden den sp gespielt. macht wahnsinnige laune! 
ich weiss zwar nicht, mit welcher KI pcgames getestet hat, allerdings waren die gegner bei mir alles andere als "doof".
läuft alles auf ultra mit aa butterweich und ich musste nicht mal die graka übertakten  was ich wohl beim mp machen werde
den werde ich allerdings erst nach dem sp anfangen. *FREU*


----------



## desperadoxcap (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
> Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.
> 
> Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!


   bla bla bla bla laber net soviel es gibt größere problemem auf der welt , wie meins zb . mein game bf 3 liegt bei der post ,


----------



## candymanXXL (25. Oktober 2011)

Brainybug schrieb:


> da kommen doch keine patches mehr.. da kommt noch einer nach dem release und dann der nächste wenn battlefield 4 vor der tür steht... damit es so aussieht, dass da toller support bestände..
> ea schmeißt das ding auf den markt und behandelt es wie ein ungeliebtes kind...
> 
> findet euch lieber damit ab, dass wir hier ordentlich veräppelt worden sind... es fängt schon damit an, dass das spiel ein reines pc spiel sein sollte. programmiert wurde es dennoch für die konsole und dann auf den PC portiert. das beweisen die menüs, maussensitivitätsfehler etc..
> ...



Gebe Dir vollkommen recht. Ein beschissenes Spiel. Die Waffen ungenau bis geht nicht mehr. Wenn man über die Köpfe der Kollegen schießt, das gibt es "Mission gescheitert" wegen Teambeschuss. Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle. Von wegen Teambeschuß. Frage mich was von dem ganzen gekauften Hype um das Game noch der Wahrheit entspricht? Wenn man in Deckung ist und es kommt so ein netter Kollege daher, dann wird man einfach beiseite geschoben und steht dann "aufrecht" vor dem Gegner neben der Deckung und kassiert die nächste Kopfnuss.  Die Steuerung ist sehr bescheiden, genauso wie wiedermal die vorgegebenen Speicherpunkte.
Bevormundung von A-Z. So macht kein Spiel Spaß. Da gefällt mir ja "BlackOps" noch besser.


----------



## candymanXXL (25. Oktober 2011)

Mir geht es nicht so sehr darum ob es zu schwer ist, sondern einfach um die Tatsache, das man mir die Möglichkeit zum speichern verweigert.
Und die ansage, das es dann zu wenig motivierend ist finde ich gelinde gesagt einen Scherz. Es bleibt mir überlassen, was für mich motivierend ist und was nicht. Die brechen sich ja keinen Ast ab, wenn sie das speichern "erlauben".
Sollen froh sein wenn man als PC´ler so eine Konsolensch.... überhaupt kauft.
Es gab ja unzählige Artikel hier über das Game, und ich kann mich noch an die Aussage von DICE erinnern, das der PC sehr wichtig für sie sei. Alles Gelabber und bewußte Falschaussagen. Es erledigt sich aber ohnehin alles von selbst. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit!


----------



## spike00 (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs eine tolle Zeit, und naja, wurde beim SEAL TEAM SEVEN aufgenommen, wurde Squadleader, und naja, 2001 nach Afghanistan "geschickt". Dort habe ich auf Befehl meiner Präsidenten unzählige Afghanen erschossen, unter Todesangst Luftangriffe angefordert (dabei starben auch Afghanen). Aber ihr leidenschaftliche "War on Terror" - Zocker macht das auch noch freiwillig (!) und zahlt auch noch Geld dafür (ein Traum aller Kapitalisten). Als ich dann 2008 als gebrochener und kaputter Ex-Elitesoldat in meine Heimat zurückkehrte und COD4:MW auf der Playstation 3 meines heute 10 Jahre alten Sohnes sah, wurde mir kotz-übel. Ich habe daraufhin sehr intensiv mit meinem geliebtem Sohn geredet, und konnte ihm dieses Zeugs ausreden (lol) - er ist jetzt
> Profi-PES-Zocker (Avalon), und alles wird gut.
> 
> Unser globales Bewusstsein wird unter diesen millionenfachen Zerstörungsorgien (Frostbite 2.0 sei Dank...) noch weiter vor die Hunde gehen, und die Illuminaten, die auf der Rückseite des Mondes sitzen, lachen sich ins Fäustchen, mit ihren Exterminatusplänen (ich weiss, ihr lest das, ihr da oben  in eurer kalten, sterilen Mondbasis): Ihr seid Abschaum, Illuminaten, und ihr habt versagt, denn ich habe überlebt, denn der eine unser aller Gott ist auf meiner Seite, ihr Penner!



Eine tolle Geschichte haste dir da letzten zu gekifft am Scheißhaus ausgedacht.
Bravo!
Kannste glatt bei RTL als Drehbuchautor anfangen.


----------



## Chuckal0629 (25. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt wollt ich auch noch was zu dem Troll schreiben, aber haben ja schon genügend Leute getan^^.


----------



## MisterCritics (25. Oktober 2011)

BF3 ist 1 bis 2 jahre zu früh dran. Viel zu unstabil und hardwarehungrig. Auf Battlelog gehts zur Sache. Leute mit HighEnd Pcs beschweren  sich und teilweise wir auch das Geld zurückgefordert.

Naja ich bin ganz zufrieden auch wenn ich sagen muss dass das spiel nicht fertig ist und mit sicherheit mehrere patchs rauskommen werden.

Server-lags haben in den letzten 2 stunden sehr stark zugenommen was auf mehr aktivität zurückzuführen ist. Viele bugs sind noch zu beheben. 

Zur Kampagne:
Ich finde sie ist ganz gut gelungen. auch wenn es teilweise seeeehr nervt mehrere Sekunden auf den Vormarsch zu warten weil das Skript oder der Trigger ein bisschen nachhängt.
Mir hat die Jet mission am meisten gefallen auch wenn man nur Co-Pilot war.

Die 2. Mission ist auf Schwer unmöglich (Brücke MG/ Verteidigen)

Schade finde ich das die Erzählweise der Kampagne sehr der von MW2 ähnelt. Desweiteren ist man nach 2 3 missionen leicht verwirrt weil man den Zusammenhang nicht versteht, auch wenn alles zum Schluss aufgeklärt wird, stellt man sich die Frage "Hä?". Die Jungs von DICE hätten sich ruhig mehr auf die Storyerzählung und das Missionsdesign konzentrieren dürfen als auf das Prädigen über die Frostbyte2 engine.

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind. Die Grafik ist wirklich grandios. Das Lichterspektakel in Teheran war unglaublich.
Die Engine hat aber sehr viele Macken. Zerstörung 3.0? fehlanzeige. Sehr vieles was einen taktischen Vorteil haben könnte lässt sich nicht kaputtschiessen. Sei es Lampen oder Scheinwerfer. Was ich zum Ablachen fand ist die Snipermission, bei der man Laternen ausknipsen soll. Ein Block weiter waren die selben Laternen plötzlich unkaputtbar ^^. 

Was ich seeehr overused fand waren die "interaktiven" kampfszenen, bei denen man eigendlich nur zugucken und bisschen was klicken durfte.

Rating: 7/10 Singleplayer
8,5/10 Multplayer


----------



## Mentor501 (25. Oktober 2011)

Vindor2012 schrieb:


> OK, Jungs (und Mädels? Wohl eher nicht, die hab ich alle vor euch in meinem Keller versteckt, lol), hier my story: Mit 19 Jahren ging ich zur US-Armee, hatte anfangs ... blablabla


 




Basshinzu schrieb:


> ich hab jetz ca. 4 1/2 stunden den sp gespielt. macht wahnsinnige laune!
> ich weiss zwar nicht, mit welcher KI pcgames getestet hat, allerdings waren die gegner bei mir alles andere als "doof".
> läuft alles auf ultra mit aa butterweich und ich musste nicht mal die graka übertakten
> 
> ...


 
Hab den SP durch, war sehr unterhaltsam und hat mir persönlich wesentlich besser gefallen als MW2 oder 1, kann aber verstehen wenns nicht jedermanns Sache ist.
Potential wurde im SP auf jeden Fall verschenkt, aber das ist bei fast jedem Spiel so.
Die KI ist tatsächlich nicht so doof wie PCGames sagt, klar, es sind keine Leuchten, aber deutlich schlauer als das Kanonenfutter in CoD, im Grunde aber auch egal, der MP ist wichtig!
Und der ist bisher noch nicht bewertbar, dass vor dem eig. Release nichts so wirklich funktioniert ist kein Wunder, Lags hatte ich bisher allerdings nicht (nicht verwunderlich, hatte schon in der Beta keine obwohl andere Probleme hatten, liegt wohl an meiner Leitung).
Was mich hingegen mit offenem Mund hat stehen lassen war die Commo Rose,... Ich weiß ja nicht ob DICE das absichtlich so gestaltet hat oder ob jemand einfach nur nicht richtig zugehört hat: Weder Munition noch Erste-Hilfe können über die Commo Rose angefordert werden, und auch die Spotting Funktion geht weiterhin nicht über die CR.
Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ne Katastrophe zumal es sich sehr leicht patchen lassen sollte, aber ich hätte einfach nicht gedacht dass die zwei wichtigsten Funktionen fehlen.

Die Grafik ist toll, ich kann sie aber bisher noch nicht wirklich auskosten, da meine HD 5850 gerade für Mittlere Details reicht, manchmal verträgt das Spiel auch noch ein wenig High, aber nur in unwichtigeren Optionen.
Ruckeln tut es bei mir nicht, allerdings rate ich mal wieder davon ab mit VSync zu spielen, wenn der Scheiß aktiviert ist spielt sich dass Spiel wie in Gelee ansonsten ist das Lauf und Schuss Gefühl der Beta sehr ähnlich bzw. identisch mit kleinen Änderungen bei letzterem.

Im Moment ist alles noch ein wenig unausbalanciert, dass ist aber auch kein Wunder, auf jedenfall verhält es sich bereits besser als BF2 es nach einem halben Jahr getan hatte, wer also BF bisher schon kannte, und weiß dass das Balancing immer ein wenig Feintuning verträgt, der wird sich hier kaum daran stören, zumal DICE mit Sicherheit einiges an Patches nachschieben wird, nicht weil das Spiel ne Katastrophe ist sondern weil DICE bereits bei BC2 ordentlich Support lieferte und das bei BF3 wohl kaum weniger wird.

Ich habe vom MP bisher nicht allzuviel gespielt, aber bereits jetzt kann ich sagen, dass es sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut anfühlt endlich wieder auf dem Schlachtfeld zu sein.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zur Zerstörung:
Es gibt einige unkaputtbare Wände, ja.  Aber hinter denen verbirgt sich auch kein Raum, in Indoor Bereichen eines Hauses lassen sich, genau wie in BC2, keine Zwischenwände wegsprengen, es sei denn es sind größere Indoor Bereiche wo jeder mal durchmuß, wie z.B. die Metro.
Was mich auch stört, ist dass viele Levelarchitekturen die nicht einem Gebäude zuzuordnen sind, nichtmal schwarze Flecken vom Raketenbeschuss bekommen, sprich: Straßen, Ölrohre, usw., im Grunde ist die Zerstörung also nur unwesentlich stärker als bei BC2 ,nur dass dich Trümmer jetzt halt verletzen und Töten können.
Dass große Gebäude nicht komplett abreißbar sind macht mir überhaupt nichts, bei den im Spiel vorhandenen großen Bauten wäre es sogar unlogisch, kleinere Gebäude lassen sich allerdings dem Erdboden gleichmachen.


----------



## PhenomTaker (25. Oktober 2011)

Es ist einfach nur wunderschön, wenn man sich am Abend ein paar Seiten Hater-Kommentare durchlesen kann, bevor man sich schlafen legt.

Allein der Sinn hinter diesen Kommentaren bleibt mir weiterhin rätselhaft, aber lustig sind sie auf jeden Fall 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ceemao (25. Oktober 2011)

der typ der im zug am ende einem auf die rübe haut ist ein richtiger schauspieler
also ich mein sein gesicht wurde eingescannt!!! echt realitätsnah!


----------



## meth0d (25. Oktober 2011)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> Die 2. Mission ist auf Schwer unmöglich (Brücke MG/ Verteidigen)



1-3 mal gestorben auf hard... das geht schon


----------



## Brexten (26. Oktober 2011)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich diesen Käse gelesen habe musste ich mich einfach anmelden und was dazu schreiben ( Also sry an alle anderen das mein erster Post kein netter oder lustiger wird )
> 
> Zu Dir Vindor2012 kann ich nur sagen Du bist ein echt lausiger Geschichtenerzähler.
> Um das ganze abzukürzen :
> ...


 
Manche Leute erkennen einen Witz selbst dann nicht, wenn er sie anfällt und ihnen einen Arm abbeißt...


----------



## 5h4d0w (26. Oktober 2011)

und meine verachtung für firmen, die unfertigen mist auf den markt sch(m)eissen geht weiter. das drecksding läuft auf meinem computer nichtmal im vollbildmodus! (und das mir hier niemand mit alt+enter kommt!)
sagenhaft dämlich. ich weiß nicht wann ich zuletzt ein pc game gezockt hab, bei dem nicht erst zig deftige bugs mit patches beseitigt werden mussten, bevor es in etwa so lief, wie ein fertiges spiel laufen sollte. naja ok... kleinere indiegames wie hard reset, eschalon oder jamestown.
aber big budget? da lob ich mir doch wiederum konsolen... bei keinem 360 game, dass ich gezockt hab, war je ein patch dringend notwendig. des öfteren kamen trotzdem welche raus, aber ich hab nie bugs bemerkt. bei den pc versionen (aber auch alleinentwicklungen - wie man zB auch bei witcher 2 sah... das auch nach zig updates immer noch so manchen schwachsinnigen, offensichtlichen bug in sich birgt) hingegen muss man scheinbar mind. ein halbes jahr warten, bevor man ein ähnlich poliertes spielerlebnis haben kann.


----------



## haymon (26. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> made my day


 

...fand ich nichtmal witzig


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Oktober 2011)

lol die mikro ruckler kommen vom hyper threading mode von meinem i7 2600k wenn ich den ausstell droppen die frames nich mehr ständig zwischen 80 und 20fps hin und her


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (26. Oktober 2011)

9999° - lol


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

weiß einer wie man die expension pack maps aktiviert?wenn ich danach suche findet er nix


----------



## Vindor2012 (26. Oktober 2011)

*peace, brooder *

ukmjzudjmtsfuht


----------



## Tek1978 (26. Oktober 2011)

Brexten schrieb:


> Manche Leute erkennen einen Witz selbst dann nicht, wenn er sie anfällt und ihnen einen Arm abbeißt...


 
Es ist leider nicht witzige, eher geschmacklos.


----------



## lex23 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin heute im Media Markt an der PC Version für 44 Euro vorbeigegangen und habe erfolgreich dem Drang widerstanden. Origin ohne mich.


----------



## X3niC (26. Oktober 2011)

Absolut geniales Spiel! Das nenne ich Battlefield!


----------



## X3niC (26. Oktober 2011)

lex23 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute im Media Markt an der PC Version für 44 Euro vorbeigegangen und habe erfolgreich dem Drang widerstanden. Origin ohne mich.


 
Origin ist nun wirklich nicht schlimm, du startest es, startest Battlelog, und dann minimierst du es -> Gut ist!


----------



## Crizpy (26. Oktober 2011)

hey nein fixt die bugs nicht ich find die schlange bei der beta geil die aus dem hintern geschossen hat xD


----------



## Crizpy (26. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Origin ist nun wirklich nicht schlimm, du startest es, startest Battlelog, und dann minimierst du es -> Gut ist!



hey mir ist jedes wenig leistung wichtig und hab kein bock es für lästige nebenprogramme zu verschleudern 
auch wenns ein i5 is,,,,,


----------



## s4unit (26. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Origin ist nun wirklich nicht schlimm, du startest es, startest Battlelog, und dann minimierst du es -> Gut ist!


 
Zu Viel arbeit =0


----------



## s4unit (26. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Origin ist nun wirklich nicht schlimm, du startest es, startest Battlelog, und dann minimierst du es -> Gut ist!


 
Zu viel Arbeit =0


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Oktober 2011)

1 tag und schon 1000 hackers  

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391307730421/%23

reportet die alle mal  bei EA 
ich hatte eben schon einen aufm server mit 75:2


----------



## Diezel (26. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Origin ist nun wirklich nicht schlimm, du startest es, startest Battlelog, und dann minimierst du es -> Gut ist!


 

ich glaube mit "Origin ohne mich." hat er nicht nicht die 0.1% systemauslastung durch den prozess gemeint^^

der mist ist schlimm - origin eula mal durchlesen.


----------



## Phone83 (26. Oktober 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> und meine verachtung für firmen, die unfertigen mist auf den markt sch(m)eissen geht weiter. das drecksding läuft auf meinem computer nichtmal im vollbildmodus! (und das mir hier niemand mit alt+enter kommt!)
> sagenhaft dämlich. ich weiß nicht wann ich zuletzt ein pc game gezockt hab, bei dem nicht erst zig deftige bugs mit patches beseitigt werden mussten, bevor es in etwa so lief, wie ein fertiges spiel laufen sollte. naja ok... kleinere indiegames wie hard reset, eschalon oder jamestown.
> aber big budget? da lob ich mir doch wiederum konsolen... bei keinem 360 game, dass ich gezockt hab, war je ein patch dringend notwendig. des öfteren kamen trotzdem welche raus, aber ich hab nie bugs bemerkt. bei den pc versionen (aber auch alleinentwicklungen - wie man zB auch bei witcher 2 sah... das auch nach zig updates immer noch so manchen schwachsinnigen, offensichtlichen bug in sich birgt) hingegen muss man scheinbar mind. ein halbes jahr warten, bevor man ein ähnlich poliertes spielerlebnis haben kann.



kein plan schon mal drüber nachgedacht das es an dir bzw deinem rechner liegt oder nen voll gemülltes betriebssystem?
habs heute von der post geholt installiert über proxy freigeschaltet 3 std sp gezockt( Ultra einstellungen etc) keine abstürze nur wie soll ich sie nenne saveruckler.. halt wenn er speichter stopt es ganz minimal und kurz.
mp gezockt keine probleme keine abstürze...
das einzige was mir auffält ist das es wohl nicht alle effekte (dx11) in das fertige spiel geschafft haben also ab und an vermisse ich schon hier und da etwas was man vorher in videos gesehen hat. zb in dem level wo es erdbeben gibt und man durch das haus läuft sollte an einer stelle staub durchs licht rieseln nach dem es gebet hat.fehlt bei mir gabs aber in den präsi videos zu sehen


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Absolut geniales Spiel! Das nenne ich Battlefield!


 
Yep, läuft wie Butter


----------



## phily (26. Oktober 2011)

"reportet die alle mal  bei EA 
ich hatte eben schon einen aufm server mit 75:2"


natürlich sollten alle cheater usw ea mitgeteilt werden.und ich hab das spiel, also auch den mp noch nicht gespielt, da die post zwar heut da war, ich aber leider nicht . aber 75:2 ist noch kein beweis, das jemand cheatet. das habe ich bei  bf2 durchaus hin und wieder, auch mal zu null.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Oktober 2011)

und 70% accuracy mit ner M249 die mehr streut als opas urinstrahl 
aber okay is bestimmt kein aimbot wirst schon recht haben er muss gott sein ..


----------



## Flo66R6 (26. Oktober 2011)

Öhm, ganz ehrlich? Ich habe zwar noch nicht wirklich gelesen um was es geht, aber 70% mit der M249 halte ich für vollkommen unmöglich.

Das schafft man vielleicht bei einem einzigen Kill bei dem man selbst liegt, das Zweibein aufgepflanzt hat un der Gegner locker 5 Meter vor dem Lauf herumtänzelt. Ansonsten geht das nicht.

Accuracy ist so oder so nicht die Supporter Domäne. Hallo? Der gibt Sperrfeuer...

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## s4unit (27. Oktober 2011)

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/battlefield-3/artikel/analyse_zur_eula_von_ea_origin,45612,2561554,2.html

Liest euch das mal durch und sagt mir ob das nicht schlimm sei.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. Oktober 2011)

mir is auch schon aufgefallen seit dem ich origin hab dreht meine daten HDD im idle ab und fängt an zu arbeiten 
bestimmt scannt da grad origin meine ganzen dateien


----------



## Raidernet (27. Oktober 2011)

Hab gerade Origin deinstalliert. Ein Glück dass das einzige Spiel was ich auf Origin hab (NFS Hot Pursuit) auch ohne Origin noch einwandfrei funktioniert. Mir wurd das echt zu bunt mit EA. Ich werde BF3 nur kaufen wenn ich es wirklich für 10 Euro nachgeschmissen bekomme und Origin tot ist. Schade.


----------



## Poomey (27. Oktober 2011)

I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it!


----------



## ganderc (27. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> 1 tag und schon 1000 hackers
> 
> Battlelog / Sign in
> 
> ...


 
Um Cheater zu finden musst du nicht einmal auf einen Server. Schau dir mal die vorderen Plätze der Weltrangliste an. Da gibt es Spieler mit fast 10000 Score/min. Ich denke mal das ist unmöglich. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## HeyBo86 (27. Oktober 2011)

--------------------------------


----------



## Grimsight (27. Oktober 2011)

Wirklich traurig, ich hätte BF3 sehr gerne gespielt, da ich BF schon seid dem ersten Teil spiele, aber nicht mit Origin. 

Ich habe schon überlegt zur Konsolenversion zu greifen, denn Origin kommt mir nicht auf die Platte, allerdings will ich EA einfach nicht mehr unterstützen. 

Problem ist nur, dass es den meisten egal ist oder sie keine Ahnung haben, was sie sich da auf die Platte ziehen.


----------



## DrProof (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnt so kotzen das die das Zerstörungsfeature so extrem zusammen geschustert haben... Das macht Panzer und Schweres Gerät wieder absolut unnütz... weil jeder RPG bewaffneter Affe stärker ist und eh mal eben aus der hüfte ne Rakete schießt...
Dice hat in dem Punkt wieder massiv verloren! Jedes Superheldenkiddi hat auf jedenfall gewonnen mit der Relation Mensch stärker Maschine....


----------



## MoeD (27. Oktober 2011)

HeyBo86 schrieb:


> Was soll das? Ich kenne kein Unternehmen wo ich Kunde bin, das mich absichtlich "verarschen" will.
> Da ist ja der Staats-Trojaner ein Witz dagegen. Unglaublich!
> 
> Spiele-Special: Analyse zur EULA von EA Origin - Der Teufel im Vertragsdetail bei GameStar.de
> ...


 
Ganz bitter! Und alle ziehen es sich mal wieder fröhlich auf die Platte, weil man auf ein Battlefield natürlich nicht verzichten kann. Irgendwann ist diese Form der Kunden-Spionage komplett salonfähig und die Industrie holt den nächsten Hammer heraus. In 10 Jahren kann man nicht mehr Computer spielen, ohne seine komplette Lebensgewohnheiten für Werbeaktionen zugänglich zu machen. Wirklich traurig, dass so vielen Menschen scheinbar egal ist wie sie von Firmen wie EA behandelt werden.


----------



## z3ro22 (27. Oktober 2011)

@X3niC  man merkt du hast zum thema origin kein ahnung.

man könnte schon sagen das ist ein trojaner,denn er  sucht und liesst daten und man hat auch ein upload ...das kann wirklich nicht sein das ist verboten und dennoch wird es gemacht und keine sau interessiert es ka wem die alles bestechen...

das spiel selber ist gut aber ich sehe origin nicht ein.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @X3niC  man merkt du hast zum thema origin kein ahnung.
> 
> man könnte schon sagen das ist ein trojaner,denn er  sucht und liesst daten und man hat auch ein upload ...das kann wirklich nicht sein das ist verboten und dennoch wird es gemacht und keine sau interessiert es ka wem die alles bestechen...
> 
> das spiel selber ist gut aber ich sehe origin nicht ein.


Man könnte meinen du hast keine Ahnung. 

Was macht Origin anders als Steam? Wenn du wüsstest wieviele Programme bestimmte Dinge von deinem PC auslesen und übertragen wird dir schlecht. Ich hab nicht ohne Grund mein KIS auf 'extra' scharf gestellt. 

Schnapp dir ein Netzwerksniffer, z.B. Wireshark, und schau dir an was für Daten über die Leitung gehen ( wenn nicht verschlüsselt ).

Des Weiteren ist dir ja die Funktionsweise von Origina, Steam und anderen Programmen, ja wohl geläufig, oder etwa nicht? Die Definition Trojaner trifft hierbei nicht zu ...


----------



## darkfox (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute, ich persönlich finde es eher dämlich, dass wenn man ein Game vorbestellt, dies dann erhaltet-installiert und dann beim starten die meldung erscheint, dass man doch noch bis am 27.10.2011 um 01.00 Uhr warten muss , zwecks Releasedate.... Steht jedenfalls in einem POP-UP von Origin beim Versuch zu starten....


----------



## ELECTROSYN (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich so manchen Dünnpfiff hier lese, möchte ich gerne weinen.


----------



## ganderc (27. Oktober 2011)

ELECTROSYN schrieb:


> Wenn ich so manchen Dünnpfiff hier lese, möchte ich gerne weinen.



Weinen aufgrund von Dünpfiff wäre bestimmt eine sehr interessante neuronale Störung.


----------



## Hirnschlacht (27. Oktober 2011)

Schön, dass der Konsument auch von den Journalisten wieder einmal allein gelassen wird. Sobald es um viel Geld geht verschliessen alle die Augen.
Scheint mir als hätte EA alle Portale bestochen, dass diese ja nix von ihrem beigelegten Trojaner erfahren.
Kein Redakteur traut sich zu schreiben, was hier den Spieler erwartet. 
Warum lasst ihr, liebes pcg-Team, liebe Redakteure sowas mit euch machen? Eure Glaubwürdigkeit sinkt in ungeahnte Tiefen. 
Und kommt mir nicht mit: Wir bewerten hier nunmal Spiele und nichts anderes. Ja, das Gesundheitsamt würde sicher auch sagen: Sieht gut aus, schmeckt gut, aber ihr sterbt, wenn ihr es esst.
Battlefield 3 ist Gammelfleisch


----------



## STuK4 (27. Oktober 2011)

PCGAMES BEWERTET NICHT ORIGINS SONDERN BATTLEFIELD 3 ALS SPIEL!


----------



## Hirnschlacht (27. Oktober 2011)

STuK4 schrieb:


> PCGAMES BEWERTET NICHT ORIGINS SONDERN BATTLEFIELD 3 ALS SPIEL!


   und genau darin liegt der üble Fehler.
Wird ein solches Verhalten von EA toleriert, werden bald andere Publisher ebenso massiv nachziehen (wenn das überhaupt noch nötig ist, da diese ja eure Daten auch von EA direkt kaufen können).
Schaut nur weg, wenn Rentner auf dem Bahnhof gemeuchelt werden. Hier geht es ja nur darum, dass der Zug pünktlich kommt.


----------



## Neydis (27. Oktober 2011)

Andere Frage an die Leser der Kommentare hier.
Hat jemand so wie ich auch gerade erst das Spiel installiert ? 
Ich kann nichts starten da Origin immer den Key noch aktivieren will und das Fenster was dann erscheint, bleibt ewig und drei Tage da aber nix passiert weiterhin.


----------



## ToxicGin (27. Oktober 2011)

Neydis schrieb:


> Andere Frage an die Leser der Kommentare hier.
> Hat jemand so wie ich auch gerade erst das Spiel installiert ?
> Ich kann nichts starten da Origin immer den Key noch aktivieren will und das Fenster was dann erscheint, bleibt ewig und drei Tage da aber nix passiert weiterhin.


 
Jow hab das selbe Problem!! Hab bis jetzt auch noch keine Lösung gefunden!!


----------



## Neydis (27. Oktober 2011)

ToxicGin schrieb:


> Jow hab das selbe Problem!! Hab bis jetzt auch noch keine Lösung gefunden!!


 
Oki, schätze dann wirds heute leider noch nix


----------



## Sky117 (27. Oktober 2011)

ToxicGin schrieb:


> Jow hab das selbe Problem!! Hab bis jetzt auch noch keine Lösung gefunden!!


 
Habe das Problem auch, hatt mitlerweile jmd ne Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Fabsun (27. Oktober 2011)

Hirnschlacht schrieb:


> und genau darin liegt der üble Fehler.
> Wird ein solches Verhalten von EA toleriert, werden bald andere Publisher ebenso massiv nachziehen (wenn das überhaupt noch nötig ist, da diese ja eure Daten auch von EA direkt kaufen können).
> Schaut nur weg, wenn Rentner auf dem Bahnhof gemeuchelt werden. Hier geht es ja nur darum, dass der Zug pünktlich kommt.


 
oh mann, ich kann dieses gejammer nicht mehr hören. und der vergleich mit dem bahnhof ist mehr als lächerlich.
wenn dir nicht passt, lass es.


----------



## BenHerok (27. Oktober 2011)

Neydis schrieb:


> Andere Frage an die Leser der Kommentare hier.
> Hat jemand so wie ich auch gerade erst das Spiel installiert ?
> Ich kann nichts starten da Origin immer den Key noch aktivieren will und das Fenster was dann erscheint, bleibt ewig und drei Tage da aber nix passiert weiterhin.


 
Neydis ich hab das selbe proble, bisher aber noch keine antwort gefunden und der ea support hat auch noch nicht zurückgeschrieben... wobei, eine kompetente antwort erwarte ich mir auch nicht...


----------



## JeremyClarkson (27. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja, Origin... gähn! Viel schlimmer finde ich die Tatsache, daß der Singleplayermodus so dermaßen langweilig ist! Das ist tatsächlich bloß COD in schön. Was für eine - wenn auch nicht unerwartete - Enttäuschung! Und diese ganze Quicktimeeventgeschichte oder wie das heißt, die macht es übrigens nicht besser. Ich bin beim Steckerziehen im Keller ungelogen ein dutzend Mal gestorben, bis ich geschnallt hab, daß man IM RICHTIGEN MOMENT die PASSENDE TASTE drücken soll, anstatt die ganze Zeit darauf herumzuhämmern. Hehe. Gott, was für eine Scheiße! Und so unlogisch! Ich meine, ich hab doch ne Wumme mit und der Kerl hatte (erstaunlicher Weise) keine. Warum um alles in der Welt soll ich mich also mitten in der Nacht mit dem Dölz prügeln, wo ich ihn doch mal eben über den Haufen schießen könnte. Sehr dämlich!
Noch viel schlimmer sind allerdings die generellen Logikfehler.
In Teheran beispielsweise, auf dem Platz vor der Bank, da stehen meine Kameraden mitten im ununterbrochenen Kugelhagel der PLO oder wie die heißen, werden allerdings nicht getroffen. Steck ich hingegen kurz meine Rübe um die Ecke, dann hagelt es sofort Treffer. Was soll denn das? Generell ist die Kameraden-KI nicht sonderlich gut. Als ich irgendwann in der Mal meinen Kumpel und den Terroristenspinner beschützen sollte, da hat der seelenruhig neben dem haluzinierenden Spinner gehockt, die Wumme im Anschlag, und die anstürmenden Feinde komplett ignoriert.
Und überhaupt ist die Inszenierung - genauso wie bei COD - mehr als grenzdebil! Was interessiert mich schon das Ableben von diesem Miller-Typen? Juckt mich nicht die Bohne, daß der enthauptet wurde. Auch der russische Kollege, der von irgendwas gepfählt wurde hat mich nicht sonderlich emotional berührt. Mich hat viel mehr das ewige Warten genervt. Warum kann man die "emotionalen Schlüsselszenen, die die Geschichte voran treiben und dem Spieler mal so richtig zeigen, wie böse und schlimm Krieg ist" nicht einfach überspringen, wie das Gesabbel im Verhörzimmer, was mich auch nicht mal ansatzweise interessiert. Ich will doch nur den Singleplayer beenden, damit ich sagen kann: klar, hab ich gemacht.
Nur, gut, daß es auch den Multiplayer gibt. Da macht DICE und Battlefield so schnell keiner was vor. Allererste Sahne! Und auch mit meiner eher schwächlichen GTX460 kann ich bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 alle Details auf Hoch setzen. Lediglich Antialiasing und Bewegungsunschärfe laufen bei mir auf Mittel. Das ist allerdings zu verschmerzen (und war bei BF2 nicht anders. Da hat es fast drei Jahre gedauert, bis ich meine Hardware aufgerüstet hat und alles auf "Ultra" stellen konnte...).
Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: das hier ist meine Meinung. All ihr anderen könnt COD, den Singleplayer und Origin finden, wie ihr wollt. Ich mag euch deswegen weder mehr noch weniger!


----------



## xkoy (27. Oktober 2011)

Aktivierungsserver sind sicher online, Bruder hats gestern nacht 0:00 aktiviert ohne probs. Jetzt ist doch erst Ansturm, kommen alle von Arbeit usw... abwarten und tee trinken.

hier im Forum was EA Support schrieb:

Actually we experience some problems with Origins Battlefield 3 activation process.

We investigate the situation and work on a solution.

As soon as we have new informations, we will inform you.


----------



## Hutchensen (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das mit dem Aktivierungsprozess eine absolute Frechheit. Habe ein Spiel gekauft welches ich warum auch immer nicht installieren kann. Meiner Meinung nach gehört dieses Novum in einen objektive Testbericht mit hinein und sollte auch mit bewertet werden. Aber Hauptsache Bombengrafik und gute Multiplayer. Na denn Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin jetzt offizieller Origin-Fan. Meine Aktivierung geht nicht, es lädt und lädt und lädt. Ernsthaft, EA, fuck you. Was soll diese dämliche Scheiße? Wir haben das verschissene Jahr 2011, ihr habt nen Ansturm von geschätzten 20 Millionen erwartet (randomzahl meinerseits), warum zum verfickten Geier stellt ihr blöden Säcke nicht auch die benötigten Ressourcen zur Verfügung? 

Bin ich froh, nur 29 € für das Spiel bezahlt zu haben ...


----------



## Dancinator (27. Oktober 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt offizieller Origin-Fan. Meine Aktivierung geht nicht, es lädt und lädt und lädt. Ernsthaft, EA, fuck you. Was soll diese dämliche Scheiße? Wir haben das verschissene Jahr 2011, ihr habt nen Ansturm von geschätzten 20 Millionen erwartet (randomzahl meinerseits), warum zum verfickten Geier stellt ihr blöden Säcke nicht auch die benötigten Ressourcen zur Verfügung?
> 
> Bin ich froh, nur 29 € für das Spiel bezahlt zu haben ...


  Wenn er immer noch läd, EINFACH MAL KURZ PASUE MACHEN und dann wieder weiter machen dann geht das wieder schneller notfalls mehrmal machen.Hatte das gleich problem


----------



## dickdurstig (27. Oktober 2011)

enttäuschung des jahres definitiv!

langweiliger singleplayer der sich von cod in zwei punkten abhebt man hat ne anständige engine und achaj das mit den scripts hat dice überhaupt ned drauf

der multiplayer ist auf anfänger sprich auf sniper, prone und campen ausgelegt, sodass nur gelegenheitsspieler ihren spass haben dürften, definitiv kein titel mit konzentration auf den core bereich, da im multiplayer skill kaum zum tragen kommt

die lustige spyware die man kostenlos mitgeliefert bekommt sprengt dem fass den boden

und ernsthaft hat der verfasser des artikels überhaupt gespielt die waffen verhalten sich alle nach wenigen grundtypen mit anderem sound die streung wird erhöht je höher die feuerrate und das wars der rückstoß ist nahezu immer gleich! ich hab ja so ziehmlich jeden shooter bisher zumindest angespielt und die waffen fühlen sich eifnach nciht gut an punkt , die dinger erzeugen bei mir so ein klobiges nutzloses gefühl

alles in allem viel versprochen und auf ganzer linie versagt, mal sehen ob mw3 in welches ich eig nicht so viel hoffnung wie in bf3 gelegt hab die niedrigen erwartungen übertreffen kann


----------



## engineisdead (27. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen im Jahr 2011.
Man bezahlt 50€ für ein Spiel und zählt sich selbst NICHT zu den Supercrackern, die diebisch auf Onlineplattformen nach Versionen for free suchen und wird stattdessen von der Spieleindustrie - verzeiht mir meinen Ton - in den Arsch gefickt. 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man Geld ausgibt und die Installation schlichtweg - auch nach 2h des Wartens - nicht möglich ist. Wieso? Was denkt ihr euch dabei? 
Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an und plädiere dafür, dass solche Schikanen in die Bewertung eines Spiels mit einfließen sollten. 
Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Dancinator (27. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin nicht so ganz mit dem Game zufrieden.Mich stört es mega mit dem Origin und dem Battlelog,mehr als nur nervig.Gut vielleicht liegt es daran das ich mich zu sehr auf das klassische spiel gewöhnt habe ( spiel starten-intro,video...Menü-option,Singleplayer,Multiplayer usw.
Jetzt läuft es über ein Browser jedenfalls bei mir 
da steige ich nicht wirklich ganz durch,habe bis jetzt immer noch nicht raus gefunden WO GENAU ICH DIE GRAFIK einstellen kann.Im Game selber kann ich nur die Auflösung einstellen mehr auch nicht.
Mein I-net ist so 1A aber jetzt verliere ich öfters die verbindung zum Server,oder er läßt mich nicht rauf weil eine neue map geladen wird  oder ich wurde gekickt---hab das game seit gestern und spiele es seit heute und bin schon auf mehrer server gebannt obwohl ich noch nicht mal drauf war (hat einer auch diese probleme?)
Zum einen ist das Battlelog sehr sehr sehr langsam,wenn ich die server liste unten habe (liste aktualisiert) und ich sehe ah da ist platz dann dauert es recht lang bis ich rauf komme oder dann kommt ( server voll )o_O
So aber mal zum guten:
Also ich muss wirklich sagen das Thema Sound angeht,einfach nur genial....besonder bei den Jets kommt er megaaaaa geil rüber...
Das fliegen mit den jets bringt richtig fun,alles wackelt und ab und zu habe ich mal das gefühl der jet schmiert gleich ab (strömungsabriss) supiiiii 
Viel kann aber noch nicht sagen bei den flieger noch nicht genug freigeschaltet 
Panzer auch wunderbar ( kleines manko) Das disgne im panzer das Ausguckdisplay oder so beim T-90 ist net schön,hätte man evtl besser gestallten können.Auch hier der sound gut gelungen.Sonst im ganzen bei beiden panzer Typen alles gut im detail 
man könnte jetzt weiter schreiben...aber keine lust hier noch eh roman zu schreiben....

Mfg


----------



## connermc (27. Oktober 2011)

Was haben wir ein Glück das Star Wars The old Republic auch über Origin laufen wird


----------



## Phone83 (27. Oktober 2011)

man sollte vieleicht erstmal schauen an was es liegt  bei mir ging alles ohne problem selbst der proxy freischaltprozess


----------



## phily (27. Oktober 2011)

"und 70% accuracy mit ner M249 die mehr streut als opas urinstrahl 
aber okay is bestimmt kein aimbot wirst schon recht haben er muss gott sein .. "

ich hatte ja geschrieben,dass ich das spiel noch nicht geschrieben habe und 75:2 heißt für mich 75 kills und 2 death pro runde.wußte nicht,dass damit die genauigkeit gemeint war. dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden


----------



## IMeise (27. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel ist so cool, da darf nicht jeder mitspielen. Wenn Origin Deine Nase nicht passt, dann behauptet es, es gäbe Aktivierungsprobleme und nix ist es, weder Single- noch Multiplayer ... tolle Referenz, da können sich andere Hersteller ein Beispiel nehmen, so einen lausigen Start habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen. Konnte ja auch keiner ahnen, daß der Ansturm zum Release so groß ausfällt. Nicht.
Und wieso muß man die Retailversion (mit Day-one-Patch ...) eigentlich mit einer Betaversion von Origin starten ? Und ist das jetzt der Extended Beta-Test, bei dem man für mitspielen (naja, eigentlich noch nicht mal das) bezahlen darf? Betafield 3? 
EA, schämt Euch.


----------



## Raptor (27. Oktober 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt offizieller Origin-Fan. Meine Aktivierung geht nicht, es lädt und lädt und lädt. Ernsthaft, EA, fuck you. Was soll diese dämliche Scheiße? Wir haben das verschissene Jahr 2011, ihr habt nen Ansturm von geschätzten 20 Millionen erwartet (randomzahl meinerseits), warum zum verfickten Geier stellt ihr blöden Säcke nicht auch die benötigten Ressourcen zur Verfügung?
> 
> Bin ich froh, nur 29 € für das Spiel bezahlt zu haben ...


 
Weil sie es nicht wollen. Jeder der nur ein wenig die Materie kennt, weiß dass man schon im Vorfeld die Infrastruktur schaffen kann. Leider hat so eine Infrastruktur eben den riesigen Nachteil, dass sie extrem teuer ist. Aber hey du hast 29€ ausgegeben, hast jetzt eine Spyware auf deinem Rechner und kannst immer noch nicht spielen. Dafür hat EA das was sie wollten, dein Geld und eine Spyware auf deinem Rechner.


----------



## Brainpulse (27. Oktober 2011)

Zum Glück hab ich es nicht vorbestellt und erstmal die Kommentare abgewartet. Vor allem die Rezensionen auf Amazon.de sind ja wirklich vernichtend.

Dann werd ich wohl doch noch, eine lange Zeit mit Battlefield Bad Company 2 begnügen.


----------



## danoc (27. Oktober 2011)

in 2 oder 3 tagen hat sich das beruhigt hier. ich bin auch verärgert und warte seit stunden auf meine installation die ständig nicht geht, weil origin total im arsch ist. jetzt installiert es gerade.
alles wird gut


----------



## Poomey (27. Oktober 2011)

danoc schrieb:


> in 2 oder 3 tagen hat sich das beruhigt hier. ich bin auch verärgert und warte seit stunden auf meine installation die ständig nicht geht, weil origin total im arsch ist. jetzt installiert es gerade.
> alles wird gut


 
Genauso ist es, man darf sich nicht von seinem Zorn leiten lassen, denn das führt zur dunklen Seite.


----------



## JamesMark (27. Oktober 2011)

Ohje, was ist denn hier los?....

Wobei, schau ich bei Amazon.de auf die Rezessionen wird mir Angst und Bange...was ist denn bitte los? 

Zum Glück kommt mein PC erst in ein paar Tagen an


----------



## sirios8327 (27. Oktober 2011)

Also was ich so gesehen hab usw.... omg schaut euch mal Arma2 OA an, da kann man zumindest alles benutzen und die karten sind da auch einfach mal riesig.... also bis auf die grafik ist das einfach nur noch arcade sch....


----------



## hightake (27. Oktober 2011)

Rofl Wertung!
Zig 1000 Spieler kriegen das Spiel erst gar nicht zum laufen.
Zig 1000 Spieler fliegen nach 10 Min. aus dem Spiel und müssen es
über Taskmanager beenden (wie ich auch, auch schon in der Beta)
Zig 1000 Spieler fliegen nach jedem Spiel zurück in das bekloppte
Origin Menü
PC Games gibt 94%
Lachnummer!


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist denn das Game selbst so? Mal abgesehen von Origin?  Bad Company 2 hat mir riesigen Spaß gemacht!


----------



## ganderc (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds trotzdem supi!


----------



## Mentor501 (28. Oktober 2011)

Brainpulse schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich es nicht vorbestellt und erstmal die Kommentare abgewartet. Vor allem die Rezensionen auf Amazon.de sind ja wirklich vernichtend.
> 
> Dann werd ich wohl doch noch, eine lange Zeit mit Battlefield Bad Company 2 begnügen.


 
Die Rezensionen auf Amazon beziehen sich lediglich auf Origin, und, ich wiedehole mich gerne nochmal, was nach deutschem Recht nicht zulässig ist darf ein Unternehmen nicht machen, selbst wenn es in den AGBs bzw. dem Vertrag steht.
Ob EA die AGBs dann auch noch wörtlich ans deutsche Recht anpasst und nicht bei der, übrigens erbärmlich übersetzten Amerikanischen Version belässt, bleibt abzuwarten.
Ich hoffe es, da ein paar wohl sonst nicht in den Genuss des Spiels kommen werden, und mal ganz ehrlich: Man kann vom SP halten was man will (schlechter als der von den letzten beiden von mir gespielten CoDs (MW1&2) fand ich ihn sicher nicht!) der ist für ein BF nun wirklich absolut unwichtig, früher hatte die Reihe schließlich nichtmal einen SP und die Welt war dennoch in Ordnung; Was aber den MP Part betrifft muss ich bei Kommentaren wie:  



> der multiplayer ist auf anfänger sprich auf sniper, prone und campen  ausgelegt, sodass nur gelegenheitsspieler ihren spass haben dürften,  definitiv kein titel mit konzentration auf den core bereich, da im  multiplayer skill kaum zum tragen kommt


oder



> und ernsthaft hat der  verfasser des artikels überhaupt gespielt die waffen verhalten sich alle  nach wenigen grundtypen mit anderem sound die streung wird erhöht je  höher die feuerrate und das wars der rückstoß ist nahezu immer gleich!  ich hab ja so ziehmlich jeden shooter bisher zumindest angespielt und  die waffen fühlen sich eifnach nciht gut an punkt , die dinger erzeugen  bei mir so ein klobiges nutzloses gefühl


einfach nur lachen.

Bei ersterem weil es lächerlich ist ein Battlefield in einen CounterStrike/UT bzw. (mit Einschränkungen) CoD Käfig zu stopfen und dann zu behaupten es sei nicht für "Core" Gamer geeignet weil es zu Groß für den Käfig ist.
Wer sowas schreibt hat den Sinn von BF (der ganzen Reihe btw.) schlicht nicht verstanden und für eine solche Person ist dieses Spiel auch einfach nichts, dass ist aber nicht die Schuld des Spiels! 
Zumal frage ich mich wer der 'eigentliche' Typus "Core-Gamer" ist.
Derjenige der sich mit seinem Clan zu Teammatches und Clanwars verabredet bei denen es lediglich darum geht welches Team die größere Ansammlung an Menschen mit sogenanntem "Skill" hatt welcher sich durch eine krude Mixtur aus Aktion, Reaktion, Maustastenweg, Bildschirm Diagonale bzw. Format, Input LAG der Tastatur, der Maus und des Bildschirms, Netzgeschwindigkeit, etc. zusammensetzt, ohne jeglichen taktischen Anspruch, und ohne strategisches Vorgehen und vorausschauende Spielweise etc.,
oder;
Derjenige der sich mit seinem Clan zu Teammatches und Clanwars mit festen Aufgaben für die einzelnen Squads verabredet, vorher vielleicht sogar eine Besprechung für das folgende Match durchführt, Gelände Vehikel und auf die Situation und Teamkameraden abgestimmte Klassenauswahl zu seinem Vorteil zu nutzen weiß und unter Umständen auch noch dazu in der Lage ist die virtuelle Schwanzlänge nicht anhand des Punktekontos bzw. K/Ds zu vergleichen sondern gemeinsam einfach das Ziel des Gesamtsieges anstrebt, ungeachtet des eigenen Ruhmes und somit fähig auch selbst mal Beute zu spielen und sich, bzw. den eigenen positiven K/D ratio zu "opfern". 

Bei zweiterer Aussage lache ich deshalb, weil die Behauptung praktisch das genaue Gegenteil der mit Bipod bestückten Wahrheit darstellt.


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe eine Idee: Diskussion zu-

Was ist "besser": STEAM oder ORIGIN? 

Was glaubt ihr wer gewinnen würde?  Ich mag Steam eigentlich (was mich tierisch nervt ist die Spielebindung. Man hat keine Möglichkeit mehr das Game zu verkaufen...


----------



## JamesMark (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, dann halte ich mich erstmal von BF3 fern...schade eigentlich


----------



## Orthus (28. Oktober 2011)

Tja was soll ich sagen? Finds lustig, dass alle am rumheulen sind, denn eig sind alle Server permanent randvoll...hmm...  
Also mir machts, nach anfänglichem Ärger, viel Spaß. Die müssen nur noch den Punkbusterbug in Griff bekommen, dann bin ich happy.
Klar wegen Origin kann man rumheulen, da ist es sogar gerechtfertigt. Ich mach weder verbotene Dinge auf meinem PC noch gibts da wichtige Dinge, die niemand sehen sollte. Dennoch hoffe ich, dass dem Treiben von EA entgegengewirkt wird, denn so gehts ja nun wirklich nicht. Hätte die AGBs vllt vorher lesen sollen, tja...jetzt is es eh zu spät.
Aber wer mit Battlefield nicht glücklich wird hmm tja...der sollte sich mal ein anderes Genre suchen, denn MW3 wird bestimmt nicht mal annähernd dran kommen.


----------



## ganderc (28. Oktober 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Idee: Diskussion zu-
> 
> Was ist "besser": STEAM oder ORIGIN?
> 
> Was glaubt ihr wer gewinnen würde?  Ich mag Steam eigentlich (was mich tierisch nervt ist die Spielebindung. Man hat keine Möglichkeit mehr das Game zu verkaufen...


 
Steam hat die besseren und mehr features, besser ausgereift, bessere eula, es drückt es einem nicht so aufs Auge, dass es eigentlich auch ein Verkauf/Dataminingprogramm ist, braucht aber länger zum starten. Steam gewinnt definitif. Oder war das eine retorische Frage?


----------



## FakMT (28. Oktober 2011)

Protest zum Schutz deiner Daten! Überdenkt den Kauf.

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B004M17DVM/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0

Über so eine Unzufriedenheit der Kunden sollte berichtet werden. Zudem verstößt die Installation von Origin gegen unser deutsches Gesetz.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (28. Oktober 2011)

Dancinator schrieb:


> ...habe bis jetzt immer noch nicht raus gefunden WO GENAU ICH DIE GRAFIK einstellen kann.Im Game selber kann ich nur die Auflösung einstellen mehr auch nicht.
> ...


Also die Grafik einzustellen ist nicht sonderlich schwierig. Ich habs einfach im Singleplayermodus gemacht. Da gibts das obligatorische Menü von wegen neue Kampagne usw. und das ist auch ein Optionen-Knopf, über den sich alles einstellen lässt. Steuerung, Audio, etc.
Wenn du die Standard-Grafikeinstellung ändern willst dann musst du lediglich im Grafik-Menü "Benutzerdefiniert" auswählen. (Ich habs jetzt grad nicht offen, aber ich meine, daß da standardmäßig irgendwas mit "Automatisch" steht) Durch klicken auf die Pfeile nach links oder rechts kannst du mehere Grafikoptionen durchschalten. Da ist "Benutzerdefiniert" dann auch dabei und schon kann das muntere herumregeln losgehen!


----------



## DerDuke13 (28. Oktober 2011)

stirbt man noch so schnell wie in der beta (nich hardcore modus sondern normaler)? fand ich irgendwie eher battlefield untyppisch


----------



## NewLex (28. Oktober 2011)

Wen interessieren die paar winzigen Bugs?? Das Spiel macht online brutal viel Spass! Und genau das zählt! Ich sag doch auch nicht dass mein kompletter Urlaub scheiße war, nur weils an einem Tag regnete...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Oktober 2011)

"Persönliche Daten würden nur dann veröffentlicht, wenn es juristische Umstände verlangen sollten oder EA seine eigenen Rechte wahren müsse."

 gerade jetzt rattert meine HDD schonwieder obwohl ich nur den browser auf hab. ;d


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> "Persönliche Daten würden nur dann veröffentlicht, wenn es juristische Umstände verlangen sollten oder EA seine eigenen Rechte wahren müsse."


Was genau stört dich jetzt daran? Das handhaben so gut wie alle Unternehmen so, sei es nun in Deutschland, Amerika, England oder ... 

Hast du dir mal den Bericht von Google angeschaut? Die Anfrage auf Herausgabe von Daten ist fast um 100% gestiegen in Deutschland.



> gerade jetzt rattert meine HDD schonwieder obwohl ich nur den browser auf hab. ;d


Du bist ja soooo lustig ...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Oktober 2011)

nunja wenn EA nun auf cracks scannt und z.b. sagen wir Fifa12 gecrackt auf einer der Platten findet könnten sie einen theoretisch verklagen. Wobei sie dann ca 70% der PC gamer verklagen müssten. 2 1 risikooo
 danke ich bin gern lustig


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> nunja wenn EA nun auf cracks scannt und z.b. sagen wir Fifa12 gecrackt auf einer der Platten findet könnten sie einen theoretisch verklagen. Wobei sie dann ca 70% der PC gamer verklagen müssten. 2 1 risikooo
> danke ich bin gern lustig


Du verarscht mich doch grad, oder? Oder meinst du diesen Unsinn ernst?

Moment ...

*Alufolie hol, Kappe bastel*

... du hast Recht. Steam wurde von der Content-Mafia-Industrie (!) entwickelt um alle Rechner auszuspionieren! Think big! Origin wäre nur EA, Steam alle Publisher! :>>

*Kappe absetz*



Natürlich *könnte* jede Software deinen PC scannen und die Daten übertragen, dir ist aber schon klar das diese Daten auch ausgewertet werden müssen? Selbst dann, meinst du wirklich EA zieht jeden einzelnen vor Gericht? Mit welcher Begründung? Daten ausgelesen? Da lacht dich jeder Richter aus ... verfolg doch mal die Diskussion um den Staatstrojaner, was der 'eigentlich' für richterliche und juristische Hürden überwinden muss.

Aber hey ... wem erzähl ich das?! *Kappe reich*


----------



## Vordack (28. Oktober 2011)

Hach, einfach göttlich wenn man sieht wie quer manche Leute denken. Ich könnte mich echt schlapp lachen


----------



## Cicero (28. Oktober 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt offizieller Origin-Fan. Meine Aktivierung geht nicht, es lädt und lädt und lädt. Ernsthaft, EA, fuck you. Was soll diese dämliche Scheiße? Wir haben das verschissene Jahr 2011, ihr habt nen Ansturm von geschätzten 20 Millionen erwartet (randomzahl meinerseits), warum zum verfickten Geier stellt ihr blöden Säcke nicht auch die benötigten Ressourcen zur Verfügung?
> 
> Bin ich froh, nur 29 € für das Spiel bezahlt zu haben ...


 
Sagt mal, gab´s mal nicht sowas wie eine Forums-Nettiquette? Das Niveau hier ist manchmal wirklich unterirdisch.


Zu den Day 1 "Problemen": Das war doch zu erwarten! Ich verstehe die wilden Aufschreie in diversen Foren nicht, die teilweise massiv beleidigend und ausfallend sind. Was man da nicht alles findet...

EA hat nicht ohne Grund VOR dem offiziellen Release die Spiele ausgeliefert bzw. den Download freigeschaltet. Ich zB habe alles am Mittwoch Abend installiert und heute Morgen das Spiel aktiviert. Ging alles wunderbar, ohne Probleme. Will sagen: wenn man unbedingt Day 1 Käufer bzw. Spieler sein will, muss man halt auch etwas Geduld mitbringen, bis alles läuft. 

Das hat auch nichts mit mangelnden Resourchen zu tun. Wenn Millionen (!) User nahezu gleichzeitig die gleiche Anfrage stellen, wird´s halt eng in der Pipeline.


----------



## Kuschluk (28. Oktober 2011)

bei 64er servern gehören einfach UNENDLICH SQUADS hin ...

versucht mal wenn ihr mit 4 mann auf nem serverankommt in ein squad zu kommen (bis einer leader ist um die anderen rauszuwerfen vergeht einige zeit!)

Wie macht ihr das ? Ich wäre dafür das EA / DICE mal vorzuschlagen  ein einfaches ingame menue würde ich auch begrüßen (obwohl ich battlelog in jedem fall weiter nutze) es ist einfach bugfreier... wie viele browser gibt es. Selbst bei aktuellen / bekannten Browsern kommts zu bugs usw ... 

Woher kommt eigentlich dieses gelagge auf den servern (Meine Vermutung werden die durch Anfragen von außen zum laggen gebracht ? ) => man spielt 3 runden 64 spieler und in der 4. fällt der typ beim sprinten auf einmal über seine eigenen füße ? => und alles laggt....

squadmanagement / Steuerungseinstellungen sind total beschissen gemacht (entschuldigt aber ich habs 3x machen müssen weil mich irgend ein affe aus der mainbase geschossen hat und alles weg war ... warum konfiguriert das game zB den joystick für alles ?!?!?!??! hab mich gewundert warum ich dauer schieße ! bis ich auf die Schubkontrolle kam hats bissl gedauert. ) 

Aber wenigstens geht diesmal  gieren 

Ich will das game nicht schlecht machen ich liebe es schon jetzt! aber es gibt viel zu tun und das sollten sie auch tun und sich nicht arrogant darüber hinweg heben  

Wenn ich bei den Ideen lese die mörser wegzumachen (das is doch schwachsinn) => finde es sollte konstruktive kritik kommen die nicht das GAME verändert sondern die bedienung optimiert.

wenn die rein technischen sachen (scrollbalken switchen immer nach oben bei steuerungsmenue, menue ist weg wenn man stirbt, zu wenig squads um sich zu 4. zusammen zu finden auf 64er servern, seltsames squadmanagement(das is schon ne sache für sich aber wenn mans gerafft hat gehts)) behoben sind wirds ein klasse spiel sein.

PS: Ist es viel arbeit verschiedenes wetter / hell / dunkel zu implementieren


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Oktober 2011)

steam bekommt nur persönliche daten wenn man sie bei steam angibt bzw es will. 
origin nimmt sie sich einfach außerdem liest steam nicht den kompletten rechner aus mit nutzernamen und privaten daten um das in der ganzen welt zu verteilen.. 

 außerdem habt ihrs ja gesehen die können ganz einfach die installation und registration des spiels deaktivieren und keiner kann mehr spielen


----------



## German_Ripper (28. Oktober 2011)

Na so ganz ist das aber nicht richtig was du da erzählst. Auch Valve sammelt Daten. Und zwar deine rechnerspezifischen Daten.
Doch bei den personifizierten Daten gebe ich dir natürlich recht.



IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> steam bekommt nur persönliche daten wenn man sie bei steam angibt bzw es will.
> origin nimmt sie sich einfach außerdem liest steam nicht den kompletten rechner aus mit nutzernamen und privaten daten um das in der ganzen welt zu verteilen..
> 
> außerdem habt ihrs ja gesehen die können ganz einfach die installation und registration des spiels deaktivieren und keiner kann mehr spielen


----------



## connermc (28. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber hey ... wem erzähl ich das?! *Kappe reich*


----------



## palombhp (28. Oktober 2011)

Lieber Jürgen Krauß und PC Games Redaktion,

ich bin schon langjähriger PC Games Abonnent und BF Spieler, und verfolge dementsprechend mit hohen Erwartungen BF3. Wegen dem ganzen Mist mit Origin habe ich aber schweren Herzens die Finger davon gelassen.

Diese sehr hohe Wertung finde ich überraschend und enttäuschend. Ihr habt andere Spiele schon wegen viel banalerer Kinkerlitzchen abgewertet, und hier bekommt es die Bestnote, obwohl es gerade durch Origin eine noch nie dagewesene Gängelung der Spieler gibt? 
Ein Spiel welches gegen gängiges Recht verstößt,  was Ihr ja selber in einem eigenen Artikel per Anwalt belegen lasst?

Ich kann nur sagen, daß Ihr uns da ganz schön im Regen stehen lasst. Ich hätte von einem PC Spiele Magazin erwartet, dass es auch mal die Interessen der PC Spieler vertritt, aber anscheinend ist das Finanzvolumen der Inserenten doch größer als das der Abonnenten.

Euer Konkurenzmagazin Gamestar hat wenigstens genung Arsch in der Hose, Ihren Anwalts Artikel im BF3 Sektor oben anzupinnen, eurer ist ja nur noch schwierig zu finden.

Wird vielleicht mal Zeit das Magazin zu wechseln.

Mit enttäuschten Grüßen


----------



## ganderc (28. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> "Persönliche Daten würden nur dann veröffentlicht, wenn es juristische Umstände verlangen sollten oder EA seine eigenen Rechte wahren müsse."
> 
> gerade jetzt rattert meine HDD schonwieder obwohl ich nur den browser auf hab. ;d


 
Kauf dir mal eine SSD, dann ratterts weniger.


----------



## sugarpepper (28. Oktober 2011)

Vorweg, ich bin mit Origin auch nicht zufrieden.
Aber leider ist es normal geworden, Steam ist ja auch fast das gleiche.
Heißt nicht dass ich das gutheiße, aber man muss sich halt dran gewöhnen.
Und vielleicht ändert EA das ja, wer weiß was der Tag bringt.

mfg.

P.S. Wenn ihr nicht wollt das Firmen was über euch erfahren, zerstört euren PC, kündigt das Internet und geht raus Spielen.
Ist auch eine Perfekte alternative zu Facebook, einfach mal mit jemanden ein Kaffee trinken und so.
Und garantiert ohne "bösen" AGB´s.


----------



## ganderc (28. Oktober 2011)

Und nichts hat so eine gute Grafik wie die Realität. Und mehr zum Zerstören gibts da auch!


----------



## Duderinho (28. Oktober 2011)

palombhp schrieb:


> Lieber Jürgen Krauß und PC Games Redaktion,
> 
> ich bin schon langjähriger PC Games Abonnent und BF Spieler, und verfolge dementsprechend mit hohen Erwartungen BF3. Wegen dem ganzen Mist mit Origin habe ich aber schweren Herzens die Finger davon gelassen.
> 
> ...


 
Das unterschreibe ich zu 100% !!! "Die neue Multiplayer-Referenz", das ich nicht lache... Und kein kritisches Wort über Origin, nicht mal unter "Kritikpunkte"! Wie soll man denn die neue Multiplayer-Referenz bitte ohne diese unfassbare Software (Origin) auf einem PC spielen!? Das bedeutet also "Referenz" für euch, heisst das die Redaktion ist der Meinung, dass jetzt alle online-Spiele ruhig (fast) alle Daten der User sammeln und an EA leiten dürfen? Wie kann denn jemand, der nur einen Funken Redakteurs-Ehre in sich hat sowas schreiben??! Ich sag es nicht gerne, aber eigentlich müsstet ihr euch schämen...


----------



## Skotos (28. Oktober 2011)

palombhp schrieb:


> Lieber Jürgen Krauß und PC Games Redaktion,
> 
> ich bin schon langjähriger PC Games Abonnent und BF Spieler, und verfolge dementsprechend mit hohen Erwartungen BF3. Wegen dem ganzen Mist mit Origin habe ich aber schweren Herzens die Finger davon gelassen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen. Ich bin schon Ewigkeiten täglich auf eurer Seite und finde es schade, dass ihr meiner Meinung nach nicht ausreichend auf die rechtlichen Unzulänglichkeiten beim Nutzervertrag von Origin hinweist. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen eine Bewertung des
Titels solange nicht vorzunehmen bis EA nachgebessert hat, da Nutzungsbedingungen die nach meinem aktuellen Wissensstand gegen deutsches Recht verstoßen nicht akzeptabel sind. 

Schaut euch mal bei Eurer Konkurenz um, die einen sehr aufschlussreichen Artikel über das Thema veröffentlicht hat! 
Von einer Spielezeitschrift erwarte ich, dass diese sich auch für die rechte der Spieler stark macht und das vermisse ich bei euch! SCHADE!!!


----------



## ferrari2k (28. Oktober 2011)

Na, das ist doch mal was. 94% für ein spywareverseuchtes Spiel.
War bei Half Life 2 genauso, 90er Wertung für ein System, was nur die kaufenden Spieler gegängelt hat.
Sorry, aber warum zur Hölle hört man von Spielemagazinen irgendwie nie kritische Nachfragen und Ansagen in Richtung Publisher? Beim UbiLauncher auch, nichts.
Irgendwie solltet ihr mal im Hinterkopf haben, dass ihr für Spieler schreibt, euch daher auch daran orientieren solltet, oder seh ich das irgendwie falsch?


----------



## s4unit (28. Oktober 2011)

sugarpepper schrieb:


> Vorweg, ich bin mit Origin auch nicht zufrieden.
> Aber leider ist es normal geworden, Steam ist ja auch fast das gleiche.
> Heißt nicht dass ich das gutheiße, aber man muss sich halt dran gewöhnen.
> Und vielleicht ändert EA das ja, wer weiß was der Tag brinngt.



Von allein wird sich da nie was ändern.


----------



## Tetlis (28. Oktober 2011)

OK Battlefield hat bei mir auch eine gute 90iger Wertung bekommen, aber vor allem für das Spiel und die Atmosphäre die es rüber bringt (wieder einmal).
Jedoch für die Origin "Beta" (gut das es diesen Zusatz trägt), und die weniger ausgefeilte Serverbrowser-zwangs-Internetbrowser Geschichte gibt es bei mir sicher keine 94%!
Gut man will den Leuten von Dice ja nun auch nicht den Tag versauen, die haben sicherlich einen super Job gemacht, aber das Drumherum ist einfach eine Zumutung.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. Oktober 2011)

sugarpepper schrieb:


> Vorweg, ich bin mit Origin auch nicht zufrieden.
> Aber leider ist es normal geworden, Steam ist ja auch fast das gleiche.
> Heißt nicht dass ich das gutheiße, aber man muss sich halt dran gewöhnen.
> Und vielleicht ändert EA das ja, wer weiß was der Tag bringt.


Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren.
Sorry bitte, aber wie kann man so eine Argumentation aufziehen?
Da baut ein Publisher groß Scheiße, das ist aber OK, weil andere auch Scheiße bauen?
Der ganze Onlineaktivierungskram gehört einfach eingestampft, schön wieder wie früher, DVD rein, Seriennummer eingeben, installieren, spielen.


----------



## palombhp (28. Oktober 2011)

hey kuckt mal hier. Vielleicht bewegt sich ja doch noch was.

EA-Foren 
Electronic Arts: Spiele-Gigant will Kunden ausspionieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt 

Der Datenschutzbeauftrage von NRW ist wohl auch schon an EA dran.

Ansonsten gibt's das auch noch, wo man unterschreiben kann:
Verkaufsstopp f

grüße


----------



## o5cents (28. Oktober 2011)

Den Test hättet ihr Euch echt schenken können!

Zwar nicht inhaltlich, denn da nennt ihr ja wenigstens teilweise, was an BF3 nicht ok ist, aber vom Ergebnis her.

94 Prozent ist angesicht des aktuellen Spielezustands, Spielabbrüche, etc. schlicht eine Verhöhnung aller Spieler, die sich BF3 teuer gekauft haben. Ich habe immerhin 54 Euro dafür gelöhnt und darf mich nun seit Tagen auch noch damit abärgern.

Das hatte ich mir eigentlich anders vorgestellt. Aber zurück zu Eurem Testergebnis: Einmal mehr wird fü mich klar, eine objektive Bewertung scheint angesicht des großen finanziellen Drucks auf Redaktionen wie euch nicht mehr gegeben zu sein. Vllt. müsst ihr so ein Bewertung vergeben, da EA sonst keine Werbung mehr schaltet - ich weiß es nicht. Ist mir am Ende aber auch schnuppe, weil jeder Blogger neutraler über das Game schreibt als Eure Bewertung am Ende aussagen will. Schade.

Dass auch durchaus produktic-kritsich über Sachen wie "Battlelog" berichtet werden kann zeigen übrigens Testberichte wie von http://www.destructoid.com/review-battlefield-3-214537.phtml - dort wird u.a. auch auf die Problematik mit "Battlelog" eingegangen.


----------



## Highlig (28. Oktober 2011)

o5cents schrieb:


> Den Test hättet ihr Euch echt schenken können!
> 
> Zwar nicht inhaltlich, denn da nennt ihr ja wenigstens teilweise, was an BF3 nicht ok ist, aber vom Ergebnis her.
> 
> ...


 
/sign

Origin muss ebenfalls bei einer "objektiven" Bewertung mitgewertet werden. Sry.. Aber das ist jetzt echt heftig! Mein Abo bei PC Games wird hiermit nicht verlängert. Ich bin stinksauer!


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (28. Oktober 2011)

Bei manchen kommentaren hier frag ich ich wirklich ob die leute das spiel länger als 2sec gespielt haben.
Zu BF: Singelplayer schrott, multiplayer TOP


----------



## sugarpepper (29. Oktober 2011)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren.
> Sorry bitte, aber wie kann man so eine Argumentation aufziehen?
> Da baut ein Publisher groß Scheiße, das ist aber OK, weil andere auch Scheiße bauen?
> Der ganze Onlineaktivierungskram gehört einfach eingestampft, schön wieder wie früher, DVD rein, Seriennummer eingeben, installieren, spielen.



Nein, OK ist es nicht.
Hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.
Aber fakt ist das es Standart in der industrie ist.

entweder man spielt und akzeptiert es oder man lässt es bleiben.

ich für meinen teil habe bf3 + origin auf einer 80 gb hdd und stecke die normale einfach ab.
Und weil ich schon dabei war hab ich Steam auch noch draufgepackt.
Origin kann snüffeln soviel es will, und ich brauch mir keine sorgen zu machen.

Aber um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen, es ist 100% nicht in Ordnung, aber boykottieren?
Hat ja bei Mw2 ja wunderbar geklappt.

mfg.

p.s. ich wette 3/4 der leute die sich über origin aufregen haben es selber schon längst auf dem pc und spielen fleißig.


----------



## TomTomFR (29. Oktober 2011)

Tja, wieder einmal 54 Euro in den Sand gesetzt. Schade, hätte das Geld doch versaufen sollen.
Ich spiele meistens die Singleplayermisson und deswegen kann ich zum Multiplayer nichts sagen.
Die Erwartungen waren schon groß und ich hab mich auch auf das Spiel gefreut, nicht zuletzt wegen der Artikel von PC Games. Tja, was soll ich sagen. Ich hab das Spiel gestartet und schon nach wenigen Minuten kam ich mir echt vor wie im falschen Film. Der Film in dem ich sein glaubte hier CoD Black Ops. Hab ich da etwa was verpasst? Hab ich das viele Geld für nen billigen Abklatsch ausgegeben? Ok, ein Unterschied gab es doch....egal wie sehr ich mich in das Spiel hineinversetzen wollte, es wollte einfach keine Spannung aufkommen. Nach ca 30 Minuten hab ich es dann auch gelassen. Das Ende glaub ich eh zu kennen und falls ich es vergessen sollte spiele ich einfach CoD nochmal durch.

mein Fazit: EA, das war ein ganz tiefer Griff ins Klo und die Geschichte mit der ganzen Aktivierung übers Internet und das ganze Gefummel mit origin ist ein klassischer Knieschuß. 

Gesehen-gelacht-gelöscht


----------



## Rabowke (29. Oktober 2011)

TomTomFR schrieb:


> Gesehen-gelacht-gelöscht


 Sorry, aber bei solchen Äußerungen kann ich immer nur müde grinsen bzw. den Kopf schütteln.

Wieso löscht man ein Spiel, welches man für 54 EUR gekauft hat? Ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Die Kampagne mag jetzt nicht der Hit sein & ggf. viele CoD Anleihen haben, weiß ich nicht ... hab bei CoD 2 aufgehört. Trotzdem wird der SP Part überall für gut bis sehr gut bewertet und der MP Part meistens mit sehr gut oder besser.

Entweder hast du zuviel Geld, oder du hast dir BF3 nicht gekauft.


----------



## tzunam1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Eine Spyware als Bonus für ein gutes Spiel; ein Bundle, dass ich als PC-Spieler in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn ich das Spiel spielen will? 
Das Spiel auf Konsole hoch zu bewerten ist wahrscheinlich ok, aber dieses Spiel in der Art mit 94 zu bewerten und zum Kauf zu empfehlen ist zumindest fahrlässig, wenn nicht gar unverantwortlich. 
Mir fehlt ein klares Statement seitens PCG. Ich weiß, dass EA genauso euer Geldgeber ist wie wir Leser und Abonnenten. Und dass die Redaktion unabhängig vom Anzeigengeschäft ist, ist unbestritten. Euer Geschäftsführer ist aber für beides verantwortlich. Das Faust'sche Dilemma (2 Seelen und so, weisste Bescheid!). 
Vorauseilender Gehorsam oder direkte Order, beides ist zumindest möglich!


Ich glaube, man darf Origin aus der Wertung für das Spiel nicht herausnehmen, da es zum Spiel gehört. 
Überspitzt formuliert (ja, es ist etwas provozierend): 
Im Moment der Wirkung sind Crack und Heroin bestimmt total super, aber die Begleitumstände sind es nicht. So stellt sich dieser Test mit 94% dar. 
Bitte legt das jetzt nicht auf die Goldwaage, mir geht es darum zu sagen, dass die Dinge, die mit hineinspielen eben nicht losgelöst voneinander zu betrachten sind, sobald sie untrennbar miteinander verbunden sind.

Mir fehlt eine klare Position der PCG zu diesem Thema (z.B. durch deutliche Abwertung und Warnung). Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass die PCG als Meinungsführer (gerade unter den Kids) zwar die Fakten nennt, aber keine Einschätzung im Gesamtkontext abgibt. Wo bleibt euer journalistisches Selbstverständnis? 
Diese Dinge greifen direkt in das Leben des jeweiligen Spielers ein.

"Superspiel, aber lest mal die EULA und entscheidet selbst, wir gucken das dann auch die Tage mal an" ist zuwenig. Einen Beitrag getrennt vom Test ist ein Anfang, aber ebenfalls zuwenig. 
In den Wertungen gibt es für alles Mögliche Abwertungen, aber nicht für die Lieferung von Spyware? Das ist zumindest erstaunlich. Die Warnung vor der EULA kommt, aber der Kauf wird unbedingt empfohlen. 
Als wir alle als kranke Menschen diffamiert wurden, die sich mit Killerspielen auf den nächsten Amoklauf vorbereiten, seid ihr eingeschritten und das mit Macht. Hier belohnt ihr ihr EA mit einem Super-Test.


PS: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Micky Maus-Argumentation mit Fatzebuck etc. ein Ende hätte, da sie hier nicht greift. Bei Fatzebuck trage ich selbst ein, was andere wissen sollen, bei Origin nicht.

Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht, da ich für dieses Jahr noch 3 Spiele im Auge hatte und kaufen wollte: BF3, MW3 und Uncharted 3. Jetzt werden es halt nur 2 und EA landet auf meiner Blacklist. Ach ja, der Versuch, mich damit zum Kauf der Konsolenversion "umzuerziehen", funktioniert bei mir nicht. 
Aber wie heisst es so schön: Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf!
Im Moment überlege ich ob des journalistischen Versagens der Spielemagazine meine Abos zu kündigen (GS & PCG). 
Ein ähnlicher Beitrag wurde von mir bei der GS gepostet.


----------



## tzunam1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Und noch ein PS:
EA hat gesagt, dass sie nichts Schlimmes machen und echt nur Daten angucken, die mit dem Spiel zusammenhängen. Ah ja, na dann ist ja alles ok, oder? Nein, denn wer Zugriff auf Daten hat wird sie IMMER irgendwann nutzen wollen.

[Ironie on]
Ich freue mich auf den Tag, an dem Origin gehackt wird und Origin dazu verwendet wird, ein gigantisches Botnet aufzubauen, Privatdaten auszulesen, Geschäftsgeheimnisse auszuspionieren, die man ja mit Origin bekommt. Und die bereits gesammelten Daten? Die liegen ja total sicher bei Amazon in der Cloud und wenn da was passiert, dann ist Amazon schuld, wir von EA konnten ja nicht ahnen, dass das Internet so viele miese Typen beherbergt, die ungesetzliche Sachen machen (also abgesehen von diesen miesen ehrlichen Käufern der EA-Spiele).
[Ironie off]

An die, die es immer noch nicht gemerkt haben: schlaft ruhig weiter


----------



## sugarpepper (29. Oktober 2011)

tzunam1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht, da ich für dieses Jahr noch 3 Spiele im Auge hatte und kaufen wollte: BF3, MW3 und Uncharted 3. Jetzt werden es halt nur 2 und EA landet auf meiner Blacklist. Ach ja, der Versuch, mich damit zum Kauf der Konsolenversion "umzuerziehen", funktioniert bei mir nicht.
> Aber wie heisst es so schön: Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf!
> Im Moment überlege ich ob des journalistischen Versagens der Spielemagazine meine Abos zu kündigen (GS & PCG).
> Ein ähnlicher Beitrag wurde von mir bei der GS gepostet.



Du weist schon das Origin ziemlich genau die gleiche EULA wie Steam hat?
Und Steam lagert seine Daten natürlich in einen Hochsicherheitsbunker, gegen EMP´s und Atomwaffen geschützt, mit einer verschlüsslung die erst in 10 Jahren erfunden wird.

Ich bin kein Origin Fanboy, ganz und gar nicht, aber Steam ist das gleiche.
Und das MW3 läuft auch über Steam, kannst es also von deiner Liste streichen.

Um noch was zum Artikel beizutragen, Bf3 ist echt toll.
Und läuft auf meinen 3 Jahre alten PC, nicht in den höchsten details, aber flüssig.

mfg.


----------



## tzunam1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich fürchte, du hast die EULA von Steam nicht gelesen, sonst würdest du soetwas nicht sagen. Abgesehen davon ist es eine Micky Maus-Argumentation zu sagen: "die anderen machen es auch so, deswegen ist es ok".


----------



## sugarpepper (29. Oktober 2011)

tzunam1 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, du hast die EULA von Steam nicht gelesen, sonst würdest du soetwas nicht sagen. Abgesehen davon ist es eine Micky Maus-Argumentation zu sagen: "die anderen machen es auch so, deswegen ist es ok".


 
Ich sage ja nicht das es ok ist, ich sage nur das Steam nicht viel besser ist.


----------



## tzunam1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Lies die EULA und stell keine Vermutungen an


----------



## dickdurstig (29. Oktober 2011)

wer sich den scheiss kauft ist selbst schuld abgesehen von origin haben die einen casualtitel ohne gleichen zusammengekotzt und verkaufen den mist für teuer geld auch die die das spiel heute verteidigen werden es in 2 wochen in die tonne kloppen ein reinfall der seines gleichen sucht, die promovideos waren auch alle postrendered

und GANZ EHRLICH PCGAMES EURE WERTUNG WAREN EINS VERLÄSSLICH BEI DER HIER HAT MAN DAS GEFÜHL EA HAT EUCH NEN TEXT ZUGESCHICKT ALSO MEIN VERTRAUEN HABT IHR VERLOREN


----------



## sugarpepper (29. Oktober 2011)

tzunam1 schrieb:


> Lies die EULA und stell keine Vermutungen an



Sie sind gut umschrieben, oder sag du mir ob du daraus schließen kannst was Valve genau sammelt und was nicht?



dickdurstig schrieb:


> wer sich den scheiss kauft ist selbst schuld abgesehen von origin haben die einen casualtitel ohne gleichen zusammengekotzt und verkaufen den mist für teuer geld auch die die das spiel heute verteidigen werden es in 2 wochen in die tonne kloppen ein reinfall der seines gleichen sucht, die promovideos waren auch alle postrendered



Mw3 kostet mehr und ist immer das gleiche, hast du bestimmt oft gehört, ist aber so.


----------



## dickdurstig (29. Oktober 2011)

jein es ist so gut wie immer das gleiche battlefield aber auch dementsprechend bleib ich bei dem gleichen das gut gemacht wurde! und bisher hat mich die serie noch nicht enttäuscht ach ja battlefield hat diesmla veränderungen gemacht lächerlich es hat sich an cod angenähert...lol soll ich lachen?

ich hols mir am verkaufstag im saturn für 40 €


----------



## Dreamlfall (29. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> wer sich den scheiss kauft ist selbst schuld abgesehen von origin haben die einen casualtitel ohne gleichen zusammengekotzt und verkaufen den mist für teuer geld auch die die das spiel heute verteidigen werden es in 2 wochen in die tonne kloppen ein reinfall der seines gleichen sucht, die promovideos waren auch alle postrendered
> 
> und GANZ EHRLICH PCGAMES EURE WERTUNG WAREN EINS VERLÄSSLICH BEI DER HIER HAT MAN DAS GEFÜHL EA HAT EUCH NEN TEXT ZUGESCHICKT ALSO MEIN VERTRAUEN HABT IHR VERLOREN


 
OMG! Was hast du für ein Problem die Wertung ist gerechtfertigt! Wenn Bf3 scheisse ist was bist du dann ? Es ist neue Referenz basta! Ein reinfall bist du mit deinem sinnlosen kommentar überall bekommt BF bestnoten!


----------



## MisterCritics (29. Oktober 2011)

90 würde ich für die Engine geben
95 für den Sound
40 für die Kampagne
80 für Multiplayer

Kampagne hat keine Story die einen fesselt da vieles schon im vorhinein erwartet wird und man größtenteils teinahmslos zusieht und extrem viele interaktive kampfszenen sind bei denen man nur wie ein experimenteller Affe tasten drücken muss wenn diese am Monitor angezeigt werden.

Die Erzählweise der Story ist eklatant schlecht gemacht worden. Da hat sich wohl ein pseudo-Skriptschreiber ans Werk gemacht. Das Finale ist, ratet ein mal, eine interaktive szene bei den man einzelne tasten drückt.

Multiplayer:
-64 Player server sind unspielbar. Rubberbanding und Lag ununterbrochen.
-Andauernde disconnects.
-CTDs, BODs und Freezer am laufenden Band (auf jedem System aus jeder Preisklasse gemeldet)
-sound fällt ab und zu komplett aus
und
und
und

Das Spiel ist 3 monate zu früh auf den Markt gekommen.


94 eindeutig zu hoch


----------



## JCFR (30. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield, da gibt es nichts zu rütteln, bleibt eine Präferenz  im Shooter-Genre...
auch wenn EA für Origin ans Kreuz genagelt gehört. 
Nach Stuxnet, Bundestrojaner und co nun also auch Spiele-Publisher... und da wundert sich die Branche über Piraterie? 

He, Activision! wie wär's mal mit 'ner Terror-Anschlag-Scene in einem EA-Frimengebäude? Call od Dutyrigin Asshole
Nur so 'ne Idee.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (30. Oktober 2011)

sugarpepper schrieb:


> Sie sind gut umschrieben, oder sag du mir ob du daraus schließen kannst was Valve genau sammelt und was nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> Mw3 kostet mehr und ist immer das gleiche, hast du bestimmt oft gehört, ist aber so.


 

und so traurig es für manch gelangweilte klingt, immer das gleiche ist was  18 millionen kunden wollten (black ops)    hirnlose pubertierende zombies  die sich nen addon als vollpreis titel andrehen  lassen  und jetzt wieder nur p2p server zocken mit miesen ping und voll mit cheatern weil wieder kein aktiver cheatschutz drin ist ist die eine sache und muss jeder selbst wissen ABER was EA  grad abzieht in sachen origin ist das letzte und muss so schnell wie möglich eingedämmt werden.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2011)

palombhp schrieb:


> Lieber Jürgen Krauß und PC Games Redaktion,
> 
> ich bin schon langjähriger PC Games Abonnent und BF Spieler, und verfolge dementsprechend mit hohen Erwartungen BF3. Wegen dem ganzen Mist mit Origin habe ich aber schweren Herzens die Finger davon gelassen.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur zu 100% unterschreiben.

Da habt ihr in eurem Heft laut Titelangabe sage und schreibe 22 (in Worten: zweiundzwanzig!) Seiten für BF3 verbraten und über Origin ist lediglich das zu lesen:
"... Ihre Battlefield 3-Erfahrung beginnt (nach einem Abstecher in EAs Download-Service Origin) im Battlelog ..."

Auch wenn die Aufregung mit dem Release erst nach Redaktionsschluß ihre Wellen über die üblichen Spielemedien hinaus(!) erreicht hat, war die Kritik an Origin (und dessen AGB) in Spielerkreisen auch schon vorher laut genug, daß mindestens folgende Punkte hätten genannt werden müssen:

- Zwangsinstallation von Origin
- Accountbindung und damit keine Möglichkeit, das Spiel weiterzuverkaufen
- fragwürdige AGB, die sich bisher einzigartige Rechte einräumt


Was liest man statt dessen bei euch bspweise in der Sektion "BattleLog"?

Pro:
_- "Das Battlelog ist zentrale Anlaufstelle und Statistiklieferant"_
Das hat doch inzwischen jedes Spiel, bei dem sowas von Interesse ist. Bei den meisten muß ich dabei übrigens nicht aus dem Spiel in den Browser wechseln.

_- "Das Battlelog ist immer da, etwa, während eine Partie lädt oder sogar während des Matches"_
... während des Matches mit Alt-Tab zum Browser wechseln ...?  Da ist mir eine ingame Statistik, die ich auf Tastendruck als Overlay habe aber zigmal lieber.

_- "Die Trennung von Battlelog und Spiel ermöglicht einfacheres, schnelleres Updaten"_
An der Stelle muß ich mich ernsthaft fragen, wie das gehen soll.
(Das ist jetzt meine "Ich bin ganz nett und schreib nix böses" Version der Formulierung... )

Bei einem Update gibt es die Datenmenge X, die bei dem Spiel geändert werden soll. Diese Datenmenge kommt mit der maximalen Geschwindigkeit, die Provider und Server zulassen, über die Leitung und wird nachher mit einem copy Befehl oder einem intelligenten Programm, welches nur einzelne Dateien in Archivdateien überschreibt, installiert.

An welcher Stelle ist da _"Die Trennung von Battlelog und Spiel" _bei der Geschwindigkeit relevant?

Und an welcher Stelle ist *dadurch* das Updaten einfacher?
Entweder das Spiel kümmert sich selbst um das Update, oder ich muß auf die heruntergeladene Datei "update.exe" klicken,_ "Die Trennung von Battlelog und Spiel"_ hat mit der *Einfachheit* aber nichts zu tun.


Oh, einen Punkt habt ihr ja doch genannt:

Contra:_
- "Auch für Einzelspieler: Onlinezwang ..."_

Aber der fällt in dem künstlich hochgepushten Verhältnis der Battlelog Pro & Contra Liste (5 x pro, 3 x contra; auch vom Layout schön unterstützt, so daß es wie ein 2:1 Spalten Verhältnis aussieht) nicht sonderlich auf ...

Und bei den Kommentaren der Redakteure schreibt auch kein einziger etwas zu Origin; überall liest man nur "wie geil", bloß mit anderen Worten. 


Fazit:
Daß auf den ganzen 22 Seiten *mit keinem Wort vor Origin gewarnt* wird, enttäuscht mich sehr.

Bei der Gamestar gibt es schon seit längerem einen deutlichen Kasten, wenn ein Spiel beispielsweise Steam oder den Ubilauncher zwingend voraussetzt.

Hier hingegen wird aber das Spiel abgefeiert, als ob es kein Morgen mehr gäbe und das Treten unserer Grundrechte mit Füßen unter den Teppich gekehrt.

Schämt euch, PC Games.


----------



## Crizpy (30. Oktober 2011)

PCGames ich hoffe das es euch gelohnt eure Abonnementkunden zu verscheißern und dafür viel Geld von EA einzustecken,
ich werde mein Abo noch vor Dezember kündigen , wieso fragen sich jetzt welche.....Tja, weil ich keine Lust habe Geld zu bezahlen damit ich mehr als 22 Seiten über Battlefield 3 lesen muss, in diesen 22 Seiten hättet ihr nutzvolleres schreiben können....
Ich bin enttäuscht von euch ganz ehrlich ihr bricht mir das Herz, 
ihr hättet eher auf eure Abo Kunden denken sollen statt dauernd ein Spiel hochzupushen, mir kommen die tränen :´(

Sry an die Redaktion aber euch fehlt die Neutralität.....


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Oktober 2011)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> Multiplayer:
> -64 Player server sind unspielbar. Rubberbanding und Lag ununterbrochen.
> -Andauernde disconnects.
> -CTDs, BODs und Freezer am laufenden Band (auf jedem System aus jeder Preisklasse gemeldet)
> ...


 Komisch, ich hab solche Probleme nicht. Die einzige Map auf der es lagt, und das sogar regelmäßig, ist Teheran Highway. Die meide ich inzwischen einfach. Sonst ist alles in Butter. Gestern gelegentliche Disconnects am Ende einer Runde, was mich aber weniger stört als wenn es mitten drin passiert...vielleicht eine Folge des Battlelogsystems. Noch dazu Wochenende, da ist immer mehr Andrang. Und da noch kein Battlefieldspiel ungepatcht geblieben ist, seh ich recht positiv in die Zukunft. Mir gefallen im moment lediglich die Maps noch nicht so gut wie bei BF2...gerade Metro ist einfach viel zu klein und zu eng, wäre eher was für Call of Duty.


----------



## CracktoLife (30. Oktober 2011)

Ihr macht euch alle so lächerlich. Geht mal an die frische luft.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (31. Oktober 2011)

auf =]ES[= - Elite-Shooters.com CQ - PBBans, GGC, ACI
werden mitlerweile schon alle 2min hacker gebannt   pro server sind mindestens 5-6 leute am cheaten 
total die seuche ich sags euch


----------



## MaWeb (1. November 2011)

also sorry wenn ich hier lese bf3 ist die genreferenz bekomme ich das lachen!!!
das spiel ist kein bf3 sondern ein bad company 3...oder kurzgesagt ein cod mit größeren maps!!!
mit battlefield der vergangenheit hat das nichts zu tun und ist lediglich mal wieder ein der konsolengeneration geschuldeter abklatsch auf dem pc!!!

battlefield war battlfield wegen der großen karten, der taktischen freiheiten, übersichtlichkeit, usw usw aber diese bf3 ist einfach nur ein hektisches gewusel, raketerwerfer und mörser gelame......

an dieser stelle breche ich einfach mal mein auskotzen ab weil es sonst nicht jugendfrei bleiben würde
ich habe bf1942 gespielt ebenso wie vietnam, bf2 und 2142....und hatte gehoft bf3 wird nicht wie bc2 aber da wurde ich entäuscht....vieleicht bin ich aber auch mit meinen 32 jahren einfach zu alt für so einen hektisches gewusel!!!
und sorry pcgames.....aber euer test von bf3 war einfach nur ärgerlich, denn für mich hätte es einfach dazu gehört zu schreiben das bf3 mehr bad company 2 ist als battlefield 2, von dem ich ja dachte es soll eine fortsetzung werden

aber warscheinlich bin ich selbst schuld, hätte ich mal die beta gespielt....tztz


----------



## Sodien (1. November 2011)

Ich bin auch über die Maßen von der PCG enttäuscht.

Es ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass ein Spiel mit Onlinezwang oder Ähnlichem daher kommt.

Bei Assassins Creed war es ja das gleiche und es wurde in den Himmel gelobt obwohl die Spieler sehr viel ärger hatten und teilweise
langes spielen bei einem Dissconnect mit nochmaligem spielen belohnt wurde.

Aber dieses mal finde ich habt ihr den Vogel echt abgeschossen. Ihr gebt mit eurer Wertung eine klare Kaufempfehlung für ein 
Produkt, berücksichtigt aber in keinster weise, dass kein Spieler auch wenn er es möchte auf Origin verzichten kann.
Glaubt man jetzt aber der GS oder dem Spiegel, könnte Origin für den einen oder anderen ein erstes Problem darstellen.

Wenn ihr schon ein Produkt bewertet, dann bitte auch mit allem was so dabei ist. Und so ein Kopierschutz usw. ist nun mal auch dabei.
Wenn das Probleme verursacht muss einfach entweder eine deutliche Warnung oder eine starke Abwertung her.

Ich finde es sehr traurig, dass ihr euch so das Vertrauen eurer Kunden so verspielt. 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel ihr so im Monat oder im Jahr von EA bekommt, und ob es euch das wirklich wert ist 
eure Kunden zu verschrecken. Denn es wird sich auch sicher herumsprechen, dass man die PCG-Spieletests kritisch betrachten muss.

Ich habe bisher nur die Onlinewertung des Spiels gesehen und den 22 Seiten Vorbericht. Ich denke ich werde in der nächsten Printausgabe sicher einen Test finden, und von dem mache ich mein Abbo auch abhängig. Wenigstens ein Kasten mit Warnung oder Entwarnung muss da schon drin sein.

Gruß Sodien


----------



## dangee (1. November 2011)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> Multiplayer:
> -64 Player server sind unspielbar. Rubberbanding und Lag ununterbrochen.
> -Andauernde disconnects.
> -CTDs, BODs und Freezer am laufenden Band (auf jedem System aus jeder Preisklasse gemeldet)
> ...


 
Laggs gibts bei mir nur auf den größten Karten wie Caspian Border; Ansonsten läufts echt gut. Bislang nur ein Absturz des Spiels (28h Spielzeit) und die Disconnects waren nach dem ersten Tag auch meist Geschichte. Sound ist noch nie ausgefallen. Ich bin begeistert von dem Spiel! 94% Multi ok; und vllt 82% Singleplayer


----------



## Foxhound60 (1. November 2011)

Ich bin der meinung das ist das Beste Spiel aller Zeiten.
OK der Singleplayer war jetzt ziemlich kurz aber dafür intensiv
und gut zum üben für den Multiplayer.
Dafür bietet der Singleplayer ein bisschien mehr abwechslung als CoD,
sprich die Kampfjetmission oder die grandiose Panzermission mit
der enormen Weitsicht, einfach nur Fantastisch.
Der Multiplayer ist einfach nur eine Wucht, ob auf kleinen oder den ganz 
großen Maps. Das soll mal CoD nachmachen, ach halt, geht ja nicht mit der Technik
von denen, ohne Zerstörung und Fahrzeugen.
Und für diejenen von euch, die mit Origin ein Problem haben, kauft euch doch die Konsolenversion
oder last es einfach liegen, ihr Jammerlappen.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst mal vielen Dank für das ausführliche Feedback, das die Redaktion mit großem Interesse verfolgt. Die Wellen, die Battlefield 3 (genauer gesagt: Origin) schlägt, übertreffen das, was vor sechs Jahren bei Half-Life 2 abging, um ein Vielfaches. Auch damals konnten sich die Spieler nicht registrieren, Steam galt als das Software-gewordene Böse. Danach folgten unzählige weitere Fälle, von Siedler 7 über Assassin's Creed bis jetzt zu Origin.

Dennoch vergeben wir (und die meisten anderen Redaktionen) für das Spiel eine sehr hohe Wertung.

Warum?

Für die Beurteilung via PC-Games-Motivationskurve ist zunächst mal der Spielspaß entscheidend. Und der ist aus unserer Sicht unabhängig vom Kaufpreis des Spiels, den Hardware-Anforderungen, dem Kopierschutz, der USK-Freigabe, von der Verpackung, vom Handbuch, vom Studio oder gar vom Publisher - deshalb spielen sie bei der Wertungsfindung keine Rolle. Beispiel Preis: Der eine kauft das Spiel für 42 Euro im Laden, der nächste bestellt es im Ausland für 30 Euro und wieder ein anderer wartet bis zur ersten Preissenkung und schlägt bei 20 Euro zu - es ist klar, dass sich das nicht auf die Wertung niederschlagen kann.

Um ganz offen zu sprechen: Wir stehen bei der Bewertung von Spielen vor einem Dilemma. Denn mindestens der Kopierschutz bzw. die Freischaltung oder das dahinter stehende System (Origin, Battle.net, Steam, Elite, PSN Network usw.) sorgen zum Start regelmäßig für massiven Ärger. In den meisten Fällen ist es so, dass ein Redakteur diese Probleme im Vorfeld nicht erahnen/vorhersehen/überprüfen kann. Er vergibt die Wertung nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen (und um auch das ein weiteres Mal festzuhalten: Er weiß nicht, welcher Hersteller wo wann welche Anzeigen oder Banner zu welchem Tarif schaltet - und es interessiert ihn auch nicht).

Fiktives Beispiel: Es ist anzunehmen, dass beim Start von Diablo 3 nicht alles komplett rund läuft, dass das Battle.net hoffnungslos überlastet sein wird, dass sich Leute nicht registrieren können. Und womöglich nimmt Blizzard aufgrund des Echtzeit-Auktionshauses Änderungen an der aktuellen EULA vor, die uns und den Spielern und Juristen und Datenschützern nicht gefallen. Nur: Wie geht man damit bei einer Bewertung seriös um?  

Origin verdirbt vielen Spielern (gerade eingefleischten Battlefield-Fans) den Spaß. Viele sind frustriert und enttäuscht. Nicht wenige geben das Spiel zurück. Andere sind verunsichert und "trauen" sich nicht, Origin zu installieren.

Ich fände es schlimm, wenn man künftig zunächst einen Rechtsanwalt oder Verbraucherschützer über die EULA blicken lassen muss, ehe man eine Spielspaß-Wertung bzw. eine Kauf-/Nicht-Kauf-Empfehlung vergeben kann. Aktuell wird Battlefield 3 von vielen Käufern auf Origin reduziert, da könnte man sich im Grunde jede weitere Spielbeschreibung, jeden Screenshot, jedes Video schenken. 

Battlefield 3 ist sicher ein extremes Beispiel, weil es das meisterwartete, meistgespielte und meistgehasste Spiel des Jahres sein wird. In 9 von 10 anderen Fällen sind solche Wellen nicht zu erwarten, aber das nächste Diablo 3, GTA 5, Call of Duty oder Half-Life 3 kommt bestimmt.

EA wird sich etwas einfallen lassen müssen, wie sie mit Mass Effect 3 umgehen, denn wenn die EULA so bleibt, wie sie ist, dann wird das zumindest in Deutschland gnadenlos abgestraft. Das fängt ja schon damit an, dass sich die Händler die Ware nicht mehr aufs Lager legen, weil die Kunden es im Zweifel wieder zurückbringen-/schicken.

Und wir als Redaktionen (national, international) werden uns was einfallen lassen müssen, wie wir weiterhin zum Release verlässliche Tests bereit stellen können. Wir sind da für Vorschläge sehr offen. Was m. E. keinen Sinn ergibt: 10, 20 oder 50 "Strafpunkte" abziehen. Die einzige Alternative zur Trennung von Spielspaß und Wertung wäre: keine Wertung vergeben - und stattdessen eine Warnung aussprechen.

Ist das der richtige Weg? Auch dann, wenn Hunderttausende von PC-Käufern TROTZ Origin auf den Battlefield-3-Servern Spaß haben?

Petra
PC Games

PS: Natürlich gibt es in der kommenden PC Games einen ausführlichen Multiplayer-Test und selbstverständlich werden wir das Thema Origin detailliert auseinandernehmen, das ist doch klar.


----------



## Duderinho (1. November 2011)

Das Statement von Frau Fröhlich ist erstmal aus meiner Sicht angemessen und inhaltlich nachvollziehbar. Für mich bleibt eben leider der bittere Beigeschmack, dass diese Aussage viel früher hätte kommen können / sollen... nicht erst, nachdem empörte Leser hier "Sturm laufen". Vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber es bleibt das Gefühl, dass wir diese Zeilen hier ohne massive Proteste nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hätten...


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (1. November 2011)

Duderinho schrieb:


> Das Statement von Frau Fröhlich ist erstmal aus meiner Sicht angemessen und inhaltlich nachvollziehbar. Für mich bleibt eben leider der bittere Beigeschmack, dass diese Aussage viel früher hätte kommen können / sollen... nicht erst, nachdem empörte Leser hier "Sturm laufen". Vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber es bleibt das Gefühl, dass wir diese Zeilen hier ohne massive Proteste nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hätten...


 
Das Statement gibt's in ähnlicher Form auch schon in anderen Foren und Threads  Und wer uns angeschrieben hat, hat natürlich Antwort bekommen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Und wir als Redaktionen (national, international) werden uns was einfallen lassen müssen, wie wir weiterhin zum Release verlässliche Tests bereit stellen können. Wir sind da für Vorschläge sehr offen. Was m. E. keinen Sinn ergibt: 10, 20 oder 50 "Strafpunkte" abziehen. Die einzige Alternative zur Trennung von Spielspaß und Wertung wäre: keine Wertung vergeben - und stattdessen eine Warnung aussprechen.


Warum geht nicht beides?
Daß DRM Maßnahmen von der Wertung abgezogen werden, macht logischerweise keinen Sinn. Den einen stört halt überhaupt nicht, worüber sich ein anderer maßlos aufregen kann. Sieht man ja auch des öfteren in Forenthreads, in denen Steam ein Thema ist.

Aber gerade, wenn man mit Platz nicht gerade sparsam ist, wie in diesem 22 Seiten Special, wäre doch irgendwo für einen Hinweiskasten Platz gewesen (gern auch mit rotem Ausrufezeichen) in dem die relevanten Einschränkungen erwähnt werden:

- Zwangsinstallation von Origin
- Accountbindung und damit keine Möglichkeit, das Spiel weiterzuverkaufen
- fragwürdige AGB, die sich bisher einzigartige Rechte einräumt



> Ist das der richtige Weg? Auch dann, wenn Hunderttausende von PC-Käufern TROTZ Origin auf den Battlefield-3-Servern Spaß haben?


Der richtige Weg ist eine umfassende, objektive Informationssammlung.
Und da gehören beim Thema Origin, welches schon über einen Monat vorher für Furore sorgte, mehr Informationen dazu als ein Nebensatz in Klammern.


----------



## Duderinho (1. November 2011)

Foxhound60 schrieb:


> Und für diejenen von euch, die mit Origin ein Problem haben, kauft euch doch die Konsolenversion
> oder last es einfach liegen, ihr Jammerlappen.



Mit solchen niveaulosen Beleidigungen disqualifizierst du dich leider selbst davon, hier an einer halbwegs sachlichen Diskussion teilnehmen zu können. Wenn ich Lust hätte zu jammern würde ich zuhause eine große Jammer-Party geben. Mir und einem großen Teil der Leser / User geht es darum, einen eklatanten Missstand offen zu machen, nämlich den, dass ein großer Publisher sich über geltendes Recht hinweg setzt. Und es geht auch darum zu hinterfragen, warum dies hier erst zögerlich publik gemacht wurde, nachdem der "Druck" der Leser immer größer wurde.
Ich betone gerne nochmal, BATTLEFIELD 3 interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, und JA, ich habe eine PS3 und JA, darauf könnte ich es wohl "sicherer" spielen wenn ich wollte (was ich nicht will), das heisst aber nicht, dass mir die Themen "Datenschutz" und "Verbraucherrechte" nicht trotzdem am Herzen liegen.

An Petra Fröhlich:
Ich habe hier seit einigen Tagen in einigen Artikeln zu BATTLEFIELD 3 meine Sorgen (als Abonent und jahrelanger treuer Leser) geäußert, ob die PC Games hier einigermaßen objetiv berichtet. Außerdem habe ich dazu eine Mail an die Redaktion am letzten Freitag geschrieben und Ihr Kommentar gerade war (leider) die erste Rückmeldung von einem Redaktionsmitglied...

Beste Grüße...


----------



## Sodien (1. November 2011)

Dennoch sollte direkt zur Wertung eine deutliche Warnung.

Auch in den Pros und Kontras kann so etwas vermerkt werden.

Denn der Endbenutzer wird immer gezwungen sein zwei Programme anstelle von einem zu installieren und das muss halt nun mal auch berücksichtigt werden.

Im Falle von Diablo 3 könnte ja dann die Wertung so aussehen. 92% Achtung dauerhafte Battlenettverbindung erforderlich. Benutzern einer schwachen oder instabilen Internetverbindung wird vom Kauf abgeraten.

Und als Kontra dann - Gute Internetverbindung erforderlich.

Das mag jetzt erst mal Unsinnig erscheinen, doch kenne ich aus vielen Onlinespielen Leute welche besonders in Ballungszentren zur Primetime immer wieder Ausfälle haben und deren Spielspasswertung wohl auf 0 sinken dürfte.

Ich persönlich finde es sowieso ohne jeden Sinn für ein Singleplayerspiel online sein zu müssen. Und so lange auch die Fachpresse das nie anprangert wird sich das nicht ändern. Das die Hersteller freilich interessiert sind ihr Produkt zu schützen kann man verstehen, doch das sollte eben nicht auf dem Rücken der zahlenden Kundschaft ausgetragen werden.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es, das ganze in die Spielspasswertung mit einfließen zu lassen. 
Mit Sicherheit stellt sich ein anderes Spielgefühl ein, wenn ich im Hinterkopf dauerhaft den Gedanken habe, was macht EA mit meinen Daten.

Auf jeden Fall sollte nicht nur das Spiel einzeln betrachtet werden. Wenn der Hersteller will, dass man zwei Programme für ein Spiel benötigt sollten auch beide bewertet werden. 
Wenn ich nur eine DVD einlege den Key eingebe und gut ist, dann muss ich mich auch um nichts anderes sorgen.

Gruß Sodien


----------



## SchumiFan99 (2. November 2011)

Wie kann man so einem Drecks Spiel von einem Dreck Publisher (EA) nur so ne Wertung geben. 0% wäre angebracht gewesen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. November 2011)

10% kamen wohl durch ne kleine finanzierungsspritze dazu


----------



## X3niC (3. November 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Wie kann man so einem Drecks Spiel von einem Dreck Publisher (EA) nur so ne Wertung geben. 0% wäre angebracht gewesen.


 Wow so wie du redest bist du wirklich erst 10....


----------



## Memph (4. November 2011)

94% finde ich persönlich eine Hype-Wertung. Dann müsste das Solo-Spiel überragend sein und das ist es nicht. Multiplayer ist dagegen wirklich gut gelungen und grenzt sicherlich an die 90er Prozentgrenze heran. Ich persönlich finde aber den Einstieg zu schlecht gemacht da ist noch sehr viel Luft nach oben


----------



## palombhp (4. November 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zunächst mal vielen Dank für das ausführliche Feedback, .....
> ......
> ...



Hallo Frau Fröhlich,

ich bin langjähriger Abonnent, Battlefield Fan, hatte BF3 auch vorbestellt aber wegen Origin wieder abbestellt. Nur um meine Gesinnungslage zu zeigen.

Von der PC Games Redaktion, bin ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht. Das Thema Origin wurde erst aufgegriffen, als es wirklich nicht mehr anders ging, weil die Proteste aus allen Ecken kamen und sehr viele Medien angefangen hatten darüber zu berichten.

Bis jetzt, kann ich auch keinerlei Unterstützung seites PC Games für die Spieler entdecken. Es wird zwar berichtet, aber keinerlei Stellung bezogen, als wenn es eine Absprache mit EA gibt, dass nichts negatives geschrieben werden darf.

Die Krönung fand ich dann diesen PC Games Artikel: Battlefield 3: Origin und der Datenschutz - Analyse der angeblichen Spyware, neues Statement von EA und EULA-Änderungen [News des Tages] 

Hier wird auf irgendwelche anonymen mails eines Mitarbeiters einer grossen Cheaterseite eingegangen ... . Ja geht's noch.

Wieso macht PC Games keine eigene Untersuchung? Läßt den Process Monitor selber laufen? Es sind doch garantiert genügend IT Experten im Haus (oder von PCG Hardware) die das machen können und eine objektive Beurteilung abgeben können, anstatt irgendwelche dubiose Quellen zu zitieren. Aber nein, da müsste man ja Stellung beziehen, ob man dies gut oder womöglich schlecht (Oh Gott, die Werbeeinnahmen) findet.

Also ich finde, dass die PC Games hier eine insgesamt sehr schwache Leistung zeigt, und die Spieler nicht mehr/besser berät oder unterstützt als jede regionale Tageszeitung, welche auch nur nachdruckt was man mit Google zu dem Thema findet.

Mit weiterhin enttäuschten Grüßen
HP


----------



## Vordack (4. November 2011)

palombhp schrieb:


> Text



1. Es gab nie Beweise für das was Origin tun sollte (nur getürckte)
2. Der Verdacht wurde durch die Medien UND durch die User zu einem "Fakt" gehypt
3. Vielleicht hat PCGames erst mal abgewartet was an der Sache dran ist bevor sie (noch mehr) Panik verbreiten


----------



## PTL88 (4. November 2011)

naja 98% wertung wärn schon drin. 
es gibt noch nen coop modus, den man online ohne 
"freunde" zocken kann .
desweitern kann man im diesem spiel auch mit 20Death/2Kills erster 
werden . kein anderes spiel fördert so intensiv squad play .
und zu origin sage ich . geht zu facebook um euch zu beschweren .
lol


----------



## StackaMo (4. November 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es nötig ist die Wertung anzupassen, denn es beschweren sich hier zwar viele Leute und auch die Leserwertungen liegen (relativ) niedrig, aber ich denke, dass es auch daran liegt, dass die zufriedenen Zocker kein Interesse an ein Beitrag oder einen Leser-Vote haben, während unzufriedene Gamer eher dazu neigen ihre Meinung hier kundzutun. 

Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden mit Battlefield 3 und finde, dass die Wertung absolut gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## palombhp (4. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> 1. Es gab nie Beweise für das was Origin tun sollte (nur getürckte)
> 2. Der Verdacht wurde durch die Medien UND durch die User zu einem "Fakt" gehypt



Ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht zu deinen Punkten 1+2 oben.

Ich verfolge auch regelmäßig im EA Forum die Diskussion zu dem Origin Thema. Es ist oft sehr amüsant, weil die Idiotendichte teilweise recht hoch ist.

Es werden alle möglichen Halbwahrheiten von Gegnern und Anhängern herangezogen und jede Seite ist beratungsresistent.

Und genau hier wäre die ideale Möglichkeit für PC Games, selbst die Dinge in die Hand zu nehmen, einen eigenen vertrauenswürdigen IT Experten an den Prozess Monitor ranzulassen um eine möglichst vertrauenswürdige Analyse zu bekommen. Aber nein, es wird irgendein Typ von einer Cheater Seite zitiert.

Bei all dem Mist den ich mir zu dem Thema schon durchlesen müsste, wäre ich heilfroh hier mal eine vertrauenswürdige Aussage zu bekommen. Aber nein, dazu müßte man wie gesagt Stellung beziehen.

Also weiss ich (und viele andere) nach wie vor nicht, ist das jetzt so schlimm, stimmen die Videos, sind die gefakt, was macht Origin eigentlich, kann es noch viel mehr und "schläft" nur ... .

Grüße
HP


----------



## watie (4. November 2011)

also erstmal muss ich sagen dass ich das game noch nicht habe es mir aber wenn ich das geld übrig habe wohl kaufen werde habe aber schon einige teile der serie gespielt 

"Für zartbesaitete Spieler ist das Frustpotenzial überdurchschnittlich hoch – es gibt immer Gegner, die einem in puncto Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstung überlegen sind."
soetwas finde ich in einem multiplayer test schon fast skandalös und sagt mir jetzt bitte nicht das ihr solche luschen in der redaktion habt....
ich meine jeder wird immer und bei so ziemlich allem( auch im echten leben) jemanden finden der besser ist als er selbst wenns bei der weltspitze im sport oder esport nur die tagesform ist.
und das macht doch gerade das geile am onlinegaming aus dass einen immer wieder motiviert und einen extrem lange spass an einem spiel haben läst
ich meine klar es gibt sicher gamer die da keinen bock drauf haben und lieber nur singleplayer auf ultraeasy zocken (mach ich übrigens bei singleplayer auch meist da es mich voll frustet wenn ich das game wegen der story zock und dann wegen irgndwelchen pcgegnern nicht mehr weiter komme  ), aber die werden das wohl schon gemerkt haben bzw sollten sich generell keine multiplayergames zulegen und ich denke deshalb macht ihr doch 2 tests.
im übrigen glaub ich kaum das man keinen "max gear lvl" erreichen kann ( wie gesagt habs noch nicht gezockt aber wäre bei nem shooter für mich nicht vorstellbar), denn  selbst bei games wie diabolo2 gibt es wohl für den individuellen style des spielers ein wenn auch kaum erreichbares max gear.

achso und an die orgin-weiner:
habt ihr schon ne facebook gruppe zum thema??
nicht das ich den ganzen kopierschutz sch**ss aufm pc gut fände aber irgendwie ist es ja mittlerweile absoluter standart und ich als gamer muss mich entscheiden ob ich weiter pc zocke, auf konsole umsteige oder nicht mehr zocke und da bleib ich halt aus finanziellen gründen und aus gründen des prakmatismus momentan beim pc...
was ich halt eher schade finde ist der versuch einen aus marketing gründen auf die eigene verkaufsplattform zu ziehen... ich häts lieber auf steam aber was solls..

und an die datenschutzfreaks was wollen sie den über euch erfahren???
die erhobenen daten (wenn überhaupt welche erhoben werden) dienen einzig und allein der marktforschung eines megakonzerns die interresiert es kein bischen ob max uusmusmustermann


----------



## watie (4. November 2011)

teil 2 irgendwie gings nicht mehr weiter teil 1 ist untendrunter


und an die datenschutzfreaks was wollen sie den über euch erfahren???
die erhobenen daten (wenn überhaupt welche erhoben werden) dienen einzig und allein der marktforschung eines megakonzerns die interresiert es kein bischen ob max mustermann jetzt tier oder schwulenpornos schaut
sicher die daten könnten ja in falsche hände gelangen aber.....
wer da wirklich angst vor hat sollte sich halt mit der materie pc und internet etwas auskennen!!!
denn welche daten bekommen sie denn überhaupt wenn ihr nicht mit spielt?
ich kanns euch sagen hardwaredaten über euren pc und daten zu eurem betriebssystem und evtl. noch einige installierte programme und was will man damit ausser statistiken zu der ausstattung von gamern anzufertigen.
was ihr im www über den browser macht werden sie nicht nachverfolgen können wenn ihr den cache und die cookies jedesmal löscht und orgin einfach ausschaltet wenn ihr surft (notfalls kickt man halt den prozess habs ja nicht drauf) und surfen und zocken gleichzeitig macht jawohl eh keiner höchstens mal nen link von nem clanmate checken...

und persönliche daten aufm pc kann man einfach mit gratis tools via pw verschlüsseln(was ich persönlich für mega paranoid halte wenns z.b. nur um ein wordfile  von arbeit oder schule geht in dem nur der namen steht sowas würden die wohl eh nicht auswerten und wenn was solls):
und sein beriebssystem oder programm wie orgin bzw spiele registriert wohl eh nur der auf seinen eigenen namen der nichts zu verstecken hat...

was m8ich jetzt aber nach diesem langen statement "für" ea, obwohl ich das game nicht hab^^ interesieren würde ist ob sich orgins wie z.b. secure rom oder wie der shit bei gta4 hies extrem negativ auf die performance auswirkt bzw evtl sogar für massive abstürze sorgt? 
hat da jemand erfahrungen? bzw wie siehts generell mit abstürzen connectionprobs etc aus? irgendwelche probs mit ati-grafik amd prozessor oder quad-core? denn das sind die fragen die mich mittlerweile bei pc spielen am meisten interresieren da sowas dann wirklich kacke ist wenn man für 50€ 2 monate auf nen patch warten darf oder ne prealpha zocken muss.
wär nett wenn jemand antwortet
danke gruss watie
ps: rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten und nein ich hab noch nie was von satzzeichen oder großschreibung gehört und wem der text zu lang oder unübersichtlich ist hat ihn halt nicht gelesen....


----------



## BORG2000 (5. November 2011)

Sorry aber das Spiel kommt mir vor wie in einer Beta fase! Bunker Buster funktioniert nicht richtig wen überhaupt. Es wird zeitweise geschummelt von manchen Spielern das einen schlecht wird! Ob Scharfschützengewehr oder mg, man schisst über die ganze map in weck wen ab. das Schrotgewehr hat kaum streung wenn man über die halbe map wen in den kopf schissen kann und der stirbt! und die Wertung für muliplayer ist ja wohl echt der wiz viel zu hoch und zu wenig - einträge! Mfg Borg2000


----------



## SakashiLP (5. November 2011)

gelöscht.


----------



## Vordack (5. November 2011)

palombhp schrieb:


> I
> Bei all dem Mist den ich mir zu dem Thema schon durchlesen müsste, wäre ich heilfroh hier mal eine vertrauenswürdige Aussage zu bekommen. Aber nein, dazu müßte man wie gesagt Stellung beziehen.
> 
> Also weiss ich (und viele andere) nach wie vor nicht, ist das jetzt so schlimm, stimmen die Videos, sind die gefakt, was macht Origin eigentlich, kann es noch viel mehr und "schläft" nur ... .
> ...


 
Die vertrauenswürdige Aussage kam von Petra  Sie hat geschrieben daß sie Orgin auf ihrem Privatrechner installiert hat


----------



## LordNycon82 (6. November 2011)

DER MP Ist der grösste schrott!!!!! Das Spawn system is voll vorn Arsch!!!! Wirst direkt zum gegner gespawnt!! Das Joinen ist auch katastrophal!!!!!  Bin voll entäuscht!!!!! An sich ist das Game voll Geil aber so kann mann nicht zocken!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2011)

LordNycon82 schrieb:


> DER MP Ist der grösste schrott!!!!! Das Spawn system is voll vorn Arsch!!!! Wirst direkt zum gegner gespawnt!! Das Joinen ist auch katastrophal!!!!!  Bin voll entäuscht!!!!! An sich ist das Game voll Geil aber so kann mann nicht zocken!!!


 
Du kannst doch bei BF3 optional aussuchen, wo oder bei wem du spawnst


----------



## LordNycon82 (7. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du kannst doch bei BF3 optional aussuchen, wo oder bei wem du spawnst


 
Ja das schon wenn es funktionieren würde!! ich kann immer nur den zufälligen Spawnpunkt wählen(TDM).


----------



## Vordack (7. November 2011)

LordNycon82 schrieb:


> Ja das schon wenn es funktionieren würde!! ich kann immer nur den zufälligen Spawnpunkt wählen(TDM).


 
Das soll so sein. Ist kein Fehler.

Ich hab gemerkt daß auf manchen Maps, je nach Servereinstellung, man nicht bei Mitgliedern spawnen kann. Manchmal auch nur beim Squadleader. Ich glaube bei Hardcore Servern ist Mitglieder Spawning aus. Auf vielen Softcore Servern funtioniert es allerdings.

Also lerne lieber mit weniger Ausrufezeichen und weniger Capslock zu schreiben, dafüraber mehr brain2.0.exe zu verwenden.


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2011)

watie schrieb:


> und an die datenschutzfreaks was wollen sie den über euch erfahren???


Besser Datenschutzfreak als nachher irgendwie zu versuchen, ungewünschte Daten aus dem Internet zu löschen. Das geht nämlich schlecht, wenn man sich beispielsweise auf irgendeinem Foto/Video zum Vollhorst gemacht hat und das zur Belustigung anderer schon zig mal kopiert und verbreitet wurde - schlimmstenfalls noch mit dem richtigen Namen dabei.



> die erhobenen daten (wenn überhaupt welche erhoben werden)


Ach, meinst du, wenn EA in die AGB schreiben: "Wir erheben diese und jene Daten", dann machen die das nur, um die Seite vollzukriegen und beabsichtigen gar nicht, irgendwelche Daten zu erheben?



> dienen einzig und allein der marktforschung eines megakonzerns die interresiert es kein bischen ob max mustermann jetzt tier oder schwulenpornos schaut


Interessant: die einzigen schützenswerten Daten sind deiner Meinung nach also "tier oder schwulenpornos".

Das man auf PCs auch andere Daten wie Kontodaten, Testament, Betriebsinterna, Fotoalben, Steuererklärungen, Doktorarbeiten ... speichern kann, scheint dir nicht in den Sinn zu kommen.



> welche daten bekommen sie denn überhaupt wenn ihr nicht mit spielt?
> ich kanns euch sagen hardwaredaten über euren pc und daten zu eurem betriebssystem und evtl. noch einige installierte programme und was will man damit ausser statistiken zu der ausstattung von gamern anzufertigen.


Zum Beispiel dein EMail Konto mit Werbung beschicken, weil du ja Spiel X hast, die Grafikkarte Y oder vielleicht auf Betriebssystem Z aufrüsten möchtest.



> was ihr im www über den browser macht werden sie nicht nachverfolgen können wenn ihr den cache und die cookies jedesmal löscht und orgin einfach ausschaltet wenn ihr surft


Schade nur, daß zum Spielen von BF3 ein Plugin installiert werden muß. Je nachdem, wie das programmiert ist, könnte das sehr wohl dein e Browsernutzung protokollieren.



> und sein beriebssystem oder programm wie orgin bzw spiele registriert wohl eh nur der auf seinen eigenen namen der nichts zu verstecken hat...


Aha. Und weil ich jetzt "nichts zu verstecken habe", darf EA also einfach so meine ganze Festplatte scannen? (Beachte; "darf scannen", nicht "scannt"!)



> ps: rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten und nein ich hab noch nie was von satzzeichen oder großschreibung gehört ...


 Merkt man. Und nein danke, was soll ich denn damit?


----------



## Bora (8. November 2011)

Ich glaube die Kritikfreudigkeit der Redaktion lässt's sich über die Jahre mit der Auflagenzahl korrelieren. Pre-Internet waren die Magazine ein Hort von MEINUNGEN und KLAREN WORTEN. Heute will doch keiner mehr was riskieren scheint mir. Aus Angst dann laufen einem die letzten Leser auch noch davon. Und online verdienen wir immer noch zu wenig Geld, auch wenn wir uns vor jedem Video ein und denselben Werbeschnippsel reinziehen müssen...

Mags, die sich mit einem anderen Ton auf den Markt getraut haben sind relativ schnell wieder verschwunden. Sicher kein Zufall.


----------



## Vordack (8. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Merkt man. Und nein danke, was soll ich denn damit?



DU hast Dich durch den dahingerotzten Text gequält? Respekt...


----------



## LordNycon82 (8. November 2011)

Weiss einer von euch wie lang man von einem server gebannt ist????


----------



## stawacz (8. November 2011)

LordNycon82 schrieb:


> Weiss einer von euch wie lang man von einem server gebannt ist????


 

ja ich würd sagen für immer

oder wenn du dich mit nem admin(so fern vorhanden)auf deren clanseite gutstellst^^


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (9. November 2011)

Das Teil kann von mir aus 100% Spielspass machen, solange die Spyware, die noch dazu gegen dt. Recht verstößt/verstieß nicht restlos davon getrennt wird, ist und bleibt es für mich ein Unding, dass dieser Titel keine Wertung bekommt, die das GESAMTE PRODUKT (incl. Spyrigin) bewertet.

Hier gehört einfach von allen Zeitungen, solange sie denn tatsächlich noch unabhängig sind, ein Zeichen gesetzt.

Eine gemeinsame Verweigerung, zu solchen Machenschaften überhaupt einen Test abzudrucken wäre IMO hier die richtige, nutzerorientierte Antwort an derart dreiste Konzerne gewesen.
Kein Test, in keiner Zeitung. DAS hätte Wirkung gezeigt. Und endlich hätten auch die Magazine sich klar auf die Seite ihrer LESER gestellt und damit wieder an Vertrauen gewonnen.


----------



## Skaty12 (11. November 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Das Teil kann von mir aus 100% Spielspass machen, solange die Spyware, die noch dazu gegen dt. Recht verstößt/verstieß nicht restlos davon getrennt wird, ist und bleibt es für mich ein Unding, dass dieser Titel keine Wertung bekommt, die das GESAMTE PRODUKT (incl. Spyrigin) bewertet.
> 
> Hier gehört einfach von allen Zeitungen, solange sie denn tatsächlich noch unabhängig sind, ein Zeichen gesetzt.
> 
> ...


 Du kannst ganz einfach Origin das Verbot erteilen, sich mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Dann "scannt Origin dein gesamtes Leben aus" aber kann es eben nicht an den bösen bösen Konzern senden.
Origin mit Windows-Hausmitteln blockieren, kein Scanning ... - GameStar-Pinboard

Aber komisch ist es. Am Anfang haben alle geweint, weil Steam so böse ist, jetzt liest man davon nichts mehr sondern jetzt ist es das böse Origin. Naja, jedem das Seine.


----------



## Brainscan1979 (17. November 2011)

würde gerne mal werbung für mein server machen

TDM Only und 1 Regel - No Taclight, bei 200Tickets

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/28e3a555-1878-48a7-b3a7-d10c334fcd49/New-Player-Welcome-200Tickets-No-TacLight-TDM/


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. November 2011)

Brainscan1979 schrieb:


> No Taclight


 
Und wer überwacht das?^^


----------



## LiquidGravity (22. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt Euren Beitrag mehrfach durchgelesen und muss feststellen, dass ihr entweder etwas blauäugig an die Sache gegangen seid oder aber von der Battlefieldreihe wenig Ahnung zu haben scheint. Ich lese hier was von ausgeglichenen Klassen... Habt ihr das Spiel tatsächlich auf sämtlichen Karten gespielt? Es gibt in BF3 2 Klassen, die absolut dominieren... das ist zum einen der Pionier und vor allem der Versorger. Nun, warum ist das so... der Pionier ist leicht zu erklären (Stichwort RPG Spam - hallo Metro/Basar) und was den Versorger betrifft, so ist das eine Klasse geworden, die man durchaus als Overpowered bezeichnen könnte. M249/M60E, das Ding ist brutal Stark, sowohl auf kurze und auch auf weite Distanz, Nadespam, C4/Clays... und das ohne Begrenzung dank eigener Munipäckchen. Wem soll das helfen? Dem Balancing sicher nicht. Es hatte durchaus seine Berechtigung, weshalb die Clays in BF2 durch den Scharfschützen genutzt wurden. Apropos Scharfschütze. Dieser Klasse wurde der Zahn gezogen und sie ist nicht im Ansatz mit dem Sniper von BF2 oder gar BF - BC2 zu vergleichen. Leider wurde hier der Damage gekürzt und die Bewegungssender sind nach wie vor buggy. Allein der Medic ist quasi unberührt geblieben. Spielt man nun mehrere Onlinemaps, wird man unweigerlich feststellen, dass ca. 80% (32iger Map) Versorger bzw Pionier spielen. Und bitte, was haben Maps wie Metro und Basar in BF2 zu suchen? Sie bringen Abwechselung, keine Frage aber sie gehören wohl eher in ein CoD. Rush Metro/Basar, hat rein garnicht mehr mit Taktik zu tun. So nun noch zu ein paar Aussagen von euch:
Zitat: „In Sachen Grafik fällt auf, dass liegende Gegner gerne mal mit den Beinen in der Wand stecken. Spielerisch ist das komplett irrelevant“ -> schlicht und einfach FALSCH, dadurch lassen sich Gegner durch die Wand messern.
Zitat: „Ihr seht, die Mängel sind eher marginal, dürften also wirklich kaum jemanden ernsthaft stören.“ -> Wirklich? Ok, hier mal ein paar Anstöße: (Wer mehr möchte, brauch nur mal in die einschlägigen Foren schauen)
-	Taclight blendet am helllichten Tag -> lustig
-	Helis brauchen 2 Stinger bis sie abstürzen -> abenteuerlich
-	Spielverzögerungen -> oft stirbt man, obwohl man sich schon lange hinter einer Wand wähnt
-	Messern -> ist einfach schlecht umgesetzt und statt es von BC2 zu übernehmen hat man es wieder von BF2 kopiert. Man steht hinter Gegnern und Messert sich nen Wolf, ohne dass etwas passiert. Der CD aufs Messer ist ebenfalls viel zu lang; die Animation ist hübsch aber sinnlos, da man derweil nichts machen kann und plötzlich weitere Gegner gespawned sind, die man nicht registriert hat.
-	Spawn -> wer hat es noch nicht erlebt… man spawned, hat noch nen schwarzen Bildschirm und ist instant tot. Nett.
-	Fallschirm -> er scheint seinen eigenen Kopf zu haben, denn er öffnet sich auch bei höheren Lagen nicht immer. 
-	Schaden -> ein Sniperschuss (SV9 zieht im Oberkörper 52% ab, ein Sturz aus 2 Metern manchmal 60-70%. Lachhaft.
-	Clays -> explodieren nur wenn sie es wollen
-	Spotten Taste ‚Q‘ -> ich gehöre zu der vom Aussterben bedrohten Art der „Pfeiltasten“-Spieler und ich habe die ‚Q‘ Taste überall gelöscht, weil ich sie (aus rein logistischen Gründen) gern woanders hätte. Dummerweise funktioniert das nach wie vor NUR mit der ‚Q‘ Taste (obwohl gelöscht)
-	Disconnects -> sehr häufig, jedoch nicht bei allen Spielern (ja, die Treiber sind aktuell)
-	Hitbox -> Was zum Geier ist hier passiert? Man bekommt und macht ständig Heatshots aus vollem Sprint und mit Dauerfeuer
Ja ich weiß, das sind alles marginale Fehler, die das Spielgeschehen nicht weiter beeinflussen. 
Macht das Spiel trotzdem Spaß? Ja… leider, viel zu viel. Hat die Redaktion hier sauber gearbeitet? Nein.

MfG LiquidGravity1


----------



## Lurelein (24. November 2011)

@LiquidGravity: Warum so ein Mimimi Post wenn dir das Spiel gefällt. Über die hälfte deiner Sachen sind deine Persönliche Meinung und kein Fehler im Spiel.


----------



## Cicero (24. November 2011)

Lurelein schrieb:


> @LiquidGravity: Warum so ein Mimimi Post wenn dir das Spiel gefällt. Über die hälfte deiner Sachen sind deine Persönliche Meinung und kein Fehler im Spiel.


 
In mehreren Punkten hat er doch recht:

- Messern durch die Wand: Mir bereits zweimal passiert. Geht gar nicht, bitte fixen....
- Messer-Animation: Man ist einfach zur kompletten Untätigkeit verdammt. Sollte genau in diesem Moment ein Gegner in deiner Nähe spawnen, Pech gehabt. 
- Q-Taste: Auch ich würde sie gerne anders belegen. Habe ich jetzt durch ein Trick mit dem Umeditieren der User Profil Datei geschafft. Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache...
- Fallschirm: Jup, der hat so sein Eigenleben...

Mein persönlich größter Kritikpunkt ist aber das Ausrüstungsmenü: Wie hat man das nur so verhunzen können? Nicht nur, das es unübersichtlich und umständlich zu bedienen ist, man findet auch überhaupt keine Vergleichsstatistiken zu den Waffen! Welche Stärke, welche Schwäche? Reichweite? Recoil? Nada, rien, nix. Nicht einmal die Werte zu einer Waffe werden angezeigt, so wie bei BC2. Selbst das hätte mir schon gereicht. 

Cicero

PS Trotz allem ein Superspiel und zurecht die neue Referenz. Zwar bremsen die oben geschriebenen Punkte ein wenig, doch das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## duke140815 (25. November 2011)

Was das Menü angeht hast du natürlich recht. Es ist wirklich verdammt unübersichtlich. Das man keine genauen Werte zu den Waffen findet, gefällt mir persönlich aber gut, so muss man die Waffen alle antesten und findet heraus welche für einen am besten geeignet ist, ohne von irgendwelchen Statistiken beeinflusst zu sein 



Cicero schrieb:


> In mehreren Punkten hat er doch recht:
> 
> - Messern durch die Wand: Mir bereits zweimal passiert. Geht gar nicht, bitte fixen....
> - Messer-Animation: Man ist einfach zur kompletten Untätigkeit verdammt. Sollte genau in diesem Moment ein Gegner in deiner Nähe spawnen, Pech gehabt.
> ...


----------



## LiquidGravity (28. November 2011)

@Lurelein: Mir ging es vorallem um die teilweise schlechte Umsetzung von dem, was man sich vorgenommen hatte... um gute Ideen, die nicht zuende geführt wurden... es kommt einem vor als mußten die Damen und Herren von DICE das Teil unbedingt vor CoD auf den Markt schmeißen und zwingend Elemente aus anderen Ballerein übernehmen. Mich ärgern solche Sachen und liest man die Patchnotes, vergleicht diese mit den tatsächlichen Änderungen, so wird dieses Ärgernis fortgeführt.
Vorallem aber ging es mir um die Stichpunkte, die ich aufgezählt habe und die haben leider mit persönlicher Meinung rein garnichts gemein - da hast du den Text leider nicht richtig gelesen. Auch hat nicht jede Kritik was mit "mimimi" zu tun.


----------



## RafaelloRM (10. Januar 2012)

Hat BF3 wirklich einen Singleplayer?


----------



## MavRider (27. Januar 2012)

Das Spiel an sich wäre ja gut abgesehen von ein paar kleinigkeiten aber das drumherum und wie mit den Kunden umgegangen wird ist das andere! Was ich genau meine kann man hier nachlesen:

http://forum.ea.com/de/posts/list/886012.page

Und ich empfehle wirklich jeden Finger weg außer wenn man das Geld so über hatt das man nicht überrascht ist wenn man von heut auf morgen gebannt wird und das ohne Gründe und vom Support keine Spur bzw. keine Nachrichten!
Geht lieber für das Geld mit eurer Frau zum Essen und macht euch einen schönen Tag!

Gruß


----------



## man1ac (9. Februar 2012)

Schöner Lesestoff der Leider Gottes Traurig aber Wahr ist 

 Der Deutsche Support ist im allgemeinen schon eine Frechheit für sich (eigene Erfahrung)
 Aber das man gebannt wird ohne auch nur ein Beweis Bild; ist schon abartig.
 Das war in denn Vorgängern noch besser gelöst worden; wo man mindestens einen Beweis brauchte.


----------



## Kwengie (2. Juni 2012)

wie könnt Ihr Battlefield 3 mit 94% bewerten?
Ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft  und für jeden Battlefield-Fan ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## SoJiro-xD (23. Februar 2013)

Die Story... der globale Krieg 2014
Die Maps... 80% im Iran

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbKfsBiiesI


----------

